# Protection Plan Free for 12 Months?



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I hadn't realized that the Protection Plan is "included for twelve months at no cost." 

I just went into my account though and had to manually add it in order to activate it (at least according to the website). 

Anyone else notice this? If you're new to DirecTV you may want to go login and add it if it's not already in there.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

I activated my service a few weeks ago and on their website I see the same thing.

"DIRECTV Protection Plan"

"$0.00 Included for 12 months at no cost"


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! I had the same option. Just needed to activate it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just came over from Dish, and this just gets better and better.

When I first signed up with the local dealer, he made sure that I got the HR20 just like I wanted. No "I'll note it on the order", then 2 days later I find that they turned on my HD locals and now this.

Great!!

Now to get my pesky issues solved...


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there some downside to this?

I'm afraid of the hidden commitments that seem to crop up. Is there any wording anywhere that says "Free for 12 months when you sign a 40 year contract"?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> Is there some downside to this?
> 
> I'm afraid of the hidden commitments that seem to crop up. Is there any wording anywhere that says "Free for 12 months when you sign a 40 year contract"?


No, I read through and it's only a 20 year contract and your first born. :lol:

Seriously, it looked clean to me.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> No, I read through and it's only a 20 year contract and your first born. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, it looked clean to me.


Also, your ARM and a LEG!!! LOL!!!


----------



## lifelong (Sep 16, 2007)

I signed up through the big ten offer, and it included protection plan for 12 months. On my bill I see "In-home service for 12 months" or something like that, but no protection plan. I'm assuming it's the same thing in effect.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

lifelong said:


> I signed up through the big ten offer, and it included protection plan for 12 months. On my bill I see "In-home service for 12 months" or something like that, but no protection plan. I'm assuming it's the same thing in effect.


Sounds the same but it may be worth signing onto directv.com to see...


----------



## madgame (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I just activated the free coverage.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

what about for exisiting protection plan subs?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> what about for exisiting protection plan subs?


You already have it. No need for a promo.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

jimb726 said:


> You already have it. No need for a promo.


but it would be nice to get it free for 12 months


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> but it would be nice to get it free for 12 months


All I can gather from this is that I guess it's something new they're doing for new subs?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> All I can gather from this is that I guess it's something new they're doing for new subs?


They're doing it for all subscribers because I was able to activate it for 12 months free as well. Basically, they have extended their warranty to a year on their equipment. Still not as long as their programming commitments but it is a start.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> They're doing it for all subscribers because I was able to activate it for 12 months free as well. Basically, they have extended their warranty to a year on their equipment. Still not as long as their programming commitments but it is a start.


Well that's fantastic! I think they may be trying to reduce churn since some subscribers see the cable companies covering their equipment basically forever. I think that side may change too, but who knows.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> what about for exisiting protection plan subs?


+1?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

henryld said:


> +1?


 ...



Ken S said:


> They're doing it for all subscribers because I was able to activate it for 12 months free as well. Basically, they have extended their warranty to a year on their equipment. Still not as long as their programming commitments but it is a start.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> They're doing it for all subscribers because I was able to activate it for 12 months free as well. Basically, they have extended their warranty to a year on their equipment. Still not as long as their programming commitments but it is a start.


Did you already have the Protection Plan?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

henryld said:


> Did you already have the Protection Plan?


No, never had it.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Interestingly, after a receiver upgrade in late December, someone (not me) turned on the Protection Plan. I got a bill starting in late January. I complained when I saw the bill, they took the charge off, then, 4 days later, charged me a $6.00 fee for removing it. 

Controlling myself, I had some calm, but "frank" discussions with DirecTV resulting in (to make a long story short) an odd $5.00 credit for each of the next 3 months.

I guess I'll have to take a look at this "free" offer.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

This is a perfect example of what's wrong with D*s business model. I noticed yesterday that my bill was $2 lower than the last several months and figured out that the cost of the protection plan had been reduced by that amount. Then I searched these forums and found that the protection plan was dropped to $5.99 as of March 6, 2006.

So, when I called, I had to jump through hoops to get a $2/mo. refund for the past 6 months. I'm absolutely positive that the CSR laughed her a-- off after I hung up. Probably told her cell mates that she got some dumb a-- to pay $6/mo. for something that was supposed to be free.

I only bought the plan because the 90 days on my HR20 install was running out and I had already been asked to pay the $19.95 fee for the shipment of the fourth replacement and told that any service calls would be at $79.99 or higher. 

Why can’t D* have a flat rate for everything and a sound and secure policy on every aspect of every program that they offer? I understand and can live with promotions for new customers, but I think it’s a little much to expect someone to remain loyal after they jerk them around with stuff like this. 

I go on parole from the D* jail in 16 months. I’ll put up with this stuff until then, but once I’ve served my time, look out!


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

Not for me. Still showing as $5.99/month.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I should have known when I started this thread that it would be a war between "the haves" and the "have-nots." 

Any company as ubiquitous as DirecTV can't possibly institute a plan that covers everyone. 

You can please some of the people some of the time...


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Find. Just activated the protection plan at no cost for 12 months. I wonder if you can cancel after a year? Will the price be adjusted to the actual price once the year is up?

I never had the protection plan and never needed it since I started the service in 1994. Only had one receiver go bad and just bought a new one. 

Again Great Find.

;-)


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

I just wrote DirecTV to ask what was up with this deal, to make sure I wasn't committing myself to another 2 years or something equally as absurd. They responded to let me know that the free protection plan offer expired in July 2007. 

W.T.F.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

I just checked after activating it and under my recent activity, it states the price as $0.00. Regardless of what the csr said, it works. I hope it isn't a mistake on their part. I'm going to keep an eye on my bill that's for sure.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Capt'n;1451522 said:


> I just checked after activating it and under my recent activity, it states the price as $0.00. Regardless of what the csr said, it works. I hope it isn't a mistake on their part. I'm going to keep an eye on my bill that's for sure.


Ditto... hope it's not a glitch...


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I just removed my $5.99/month protection plan and then added the 12 months free. I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i did a screenshot showing 0 so it better be zero


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

mogulman said:


> I just removed my $5.99/month protection plan and then added the 12 months free. I guess I'll see what happens.


Does anyone else see a price of Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly? I wonder if they are going to give it to you free for 12 months, then change the price from $5.99 to $7.99.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

btalbott said:


> Does anyone else see a price of Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly? I wonder if they are going to give it to you free for 12 months, then change the price from $5.99 to $7.99.


Here's all I got...

02/13/2008
XXXXXXXX4159
DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge
$0.00
$0.00


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's what it looks like on my account after activation. I couldn't find any commitment requirements following the 12 months. I've never had the PP before and haven't changed or upgraded any equipment for months. I have a mixture of owned and leased equipment on my account.

I have no idea what the "Thank you for choosing DirecTV" line item is. I'm glad their not charging me for it though .


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

And there are no discounts on your bill at all? Usually that line item is associated with that.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the protection plan covers? 

Specifically, I'm asking because I have an older (owned) receiver on the account and then the HR21 leased. Do you all think it will cover the old receiver too even though it's 7 years old?

Edit: Addition - on my account the Protection Plan is "linked" to the access card for the HR21 which is what's making me ask...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> And there are no discounts on your bill at all? Usually that line item is associated with that.


That's not my bill...just the services list from their website. I'm still getting a few discounts each month.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just activated mine.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the protection plan covers?
> 
> Specifically, I'm asking because I have an older (owned) receiver on the account and then the HR21 leased. Do you all think it will cover the old receiver too even though it's 7 years old?
> 
> Edit: Addition - on my account the Protection Plan is "linked" to the access card for the HR21 which is what's making me ask...


tcusta,

If you go to their site you can find the terms and conditions. Basically, it's going to cover the dish, cabling, switches and receivers against defects and surge. There are a fair number of exceptions that include things like incomplete/improper installs, "acts of god", abuse, intentional acts, etc.
I'd suggest anyone to read those terms before signing up.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the protection plan covers?
> 
> Specifically, I'm asking because I have an older (owned) receiver on the account and then the HR21 leased. Do you all think it will cover the old receiver too even though it's 7 years old?
> 
> Edit: Addition - on my account the Protection Plan is "linked" to the access card for the HR21 which is what's making me ask...


It's supposed to cover everything. Dish, cables, service calls, shipping costs and all receivers. And if your old owned receiver conks out and you get a new one it's supposed to be classed as owned not leased and no increase in your commitment.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Are you all certain there is no catch in this deal? Any fine prints?

My system was installed two weeks ago so I have some time before I need this but if the window for this one is short I might want to add it now.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about the aspects of this deal, but for those signing up who have not had the PP before, I believe there is still a 30-day period after adding the PP before the coverage takes effect - that's how it's been in the past.

Also in the past, I believe you weren't charged for the first 30 days, so kind of a word of warning (that looks like it may not even be worth the time it took me to type it based on the screen shot provided by Ken S), but check your bill in a month. If it really isn't free for 12 months for some reason, that would be when the charge for it would kick in.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Are you all certain there is no catch in this deal? Any fine prints?
> 
> My system was installed two weeks ago so I have some time before I need this but if the window for this one is short I might want to add it now.


I don't think anyones sure of anything. As evidenced by the other commitment thread, DirecTV isn't sure of their own policies 50% of the time.

I did my due diligence and wrote to DirecTV to try to get a handle on this and their response was "their is no free protection plan". I went ahead and took the chance and signed up for the plan.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Are you all certain there is no catch in this deal? Any fine prints?
> 
> My system was installed two weeks ago so I have some time before I need this but if the window for this one is short I might want to add it now.


If this ends up being a mistake on their part, I will just cancel it just like everyone else can. I saw no terms listed when I activated it. Like you, I have a new two year commitment so it doesn't matter as far as that is concerned. I do wonder if it's a mistake though. They did just redo the website after all.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, regarding the PP, you do have to pay for the first service call (~$80), if one is required, but after that any service call is covered. At least, that is how it was for me when I signed up a few years ago. 

I needed a dish realignment so I signed up for the PP when I made the service call appointment. Thus, my dish realignment service call took care of the cost for all future service calls.

- Merg


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

+1...just activated it...now i should call and see if my committment now goes to 2025....

i wonder if they are doing this to compete with cable which doesnt charge for unlimited house calls.

i do now like having the peace of mind that if my receivers crap out i wont have to pay a dime to replace it, or if my dish blows over i wont have to climb the roof.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Also, regarding the PP, you do have to pay for the first service call (~$80), if one is required, but after that any service call is covered. At least, that is how it was for me when I signed up a few years ago.
> 
> I needed a dish realignment so I signed up for the PP when I made the service call appointment. Thus, my dish realignment service call took care of the cost for all future service calls.
> 
> - Merg


incorrect. thats only if it is prior to 30 days. once 30 days passes, everything is included.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Are you all certain there is no catch in this deal? Any fine prints?
> 
> My system was installed two weeks ago so I have some time before I need this but if the window for this one is short I might want to add it now.


come on jac, youve got everything else under the sun...go ahead and take the plunge...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dtrell said:


> incorrect. thats only if it is prior to 30 days. once 30 days passes, everything is included.


Very possible. Although when checking the contract on-line, it was revised June 2006. When did you first subscribe to the PP?

- Merg


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

I activated the free PP and then wrote them ask why I was able to activate it for free if they did not offer it for free and got this response...



> Thanks for writing about your DIRECTV Protection Plan. I'd be more than happy to check that for you. First of all, I see that you're one of our new customers, I just want to welcome you to the DIRECTV family! We're glad to be of service to you!
> 
> Upon carefully checking your account, I see that DIRECTV Protection Plan was indeed added to your account. However, please be informed, and as previously mentioned, we currently do not have offers for DIRECTV Protection Plan. In addition, since you had DIRECTV Protection Plan added to your account, your Protection Plan coverage and billing will begin in 1 month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.
> 
> ...


So I guess we'll see what happens.

This is what's on my "activity since last billing" 


> DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

elbelcho said:


> I activated the free PP and then wrote them ask why I was able to activate it for free if they did not offer it for free and got this response...
> 
> So I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> This is what's on my "activity since last billing"


If this is true, it will be bait and switch at its best!

But more than likely asking D* rep questions is giving yourself unnecessary stress and I hope this is the case here.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

We'll know if it was a glitch if in 30 days this thread lights up with "Damnit tcusta00 why did you tell us to do this?!?!"


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Added it to my account without any issues. 

My guess is that they want to get a lot of people to add the service to their account.

At least 50% of us will either forget to remove it or decide to keep it. So, even if they lose 50% of the us, they will still have netted an increase in customers willing to pay an additional $6 per month. 

Its the free teaser to get 'em hooked idea. It has worked for millions of products for hundreds of years. And it looks like it has worked again!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> Added it to my account without any issues.
> 
> My guess is that they want to get a lot of people to add the service to their account.
> 
> ...


If this is truly an "official" push from D* to get more adopters for this program then they did a poor job advertising it to their CSRs who, according to some in this thread, are clueless about it.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

The PP has a 30 day period before it goes into effect. It's possible you are seeing the $0 because you don't have coverage (and don't pay) for the first 30 days. Be aware there is also a 1 year "contract" for the PP with a $10 cencellation fee if you cancel before the year is up.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

rabit ears said:


> This is a perfect example of what's wrong with D*s business model. I noticed yesterday that my bill was $2 lower than the last several months and figured out that the cost of the protection plan had been reduced by that amount. Then I searched these forums and found that the protection plan was dropped to $5.99 as of March 6, 2006.
> 
> So, when I called, I had to jump through hoops to get a $2/mo. refund for the past 6 months.


 Same here about 6 months ago, my polite request for $2/month since March 2006 was turned down.

First, i was told that I had to pay a higher price due to owning my receivers then I I asked if I could cancel the PP and then renroll at the lower price, even though I owned me receivers.

Yes I was told, but it would not be in effect for 30 days and then I would also also have a new 1 year committment..

I cancelled my PP and decided that if I had any issue with my equipment, i would cancel instead of fix it, otherwise I would keep DTV until It made sense to leave...

I am now a FIOS TV subscriber..which scares me beacue if there is a company I loathe to talk to more than DTV it's Verizon...but I'll give them the opportunity to lose my business as DTV did (4 Rcvrs, HD,,DVR fee, NFL ST, SHowtime and PPlan)...all over about $30 in credits....for a product they now give away....LOL


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> The PP has a 30 day period before it goes into effect. It's possible you are seeing the $0 because you don't have coverage (and don't pay) for the first 30 days. Be aware there is also a 1 year "contract" for the PP with a $10 cencellation fee if you cancel before the year is up.


Yet the comment on the web site is that it is for 12 months at no cost. No cost suggests what it says. So I am expecting to see no charge until Mar2009.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm guessing someone just fat fingered the text when updating the web site, it likely should say free for 30 days not 12 months.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> I'm guessing someone just fat fingered the text when updating the web site, it likely should say free for 30 days not 12 months.


But then they would be legally obliged to do it if the offer made it out publicly and people took it up as many of us have. ALso, it's been there a while, so I'm sure they've received comments from subs already.

Seems more like it being an Easter Egg on the website, a little quiet promotion that they don't announce publicly but post anyway and will honor to those to take it.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

i dont know, but i am going to print out the page to prove it. it clearly says included for 12 months at no cost, with no qualifiers. so they WILL give it to me and all of you for that.

i also saved the web page in a folder, so i DARE them to try and charge. dont forget people. CSRs are the LAST people to find out about offers that have just arisen.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dtrell said:


> i dont know, but i am going to print out the page to prove it. it clearly says included for 12 months at no cost, with no qualifiers. so they WILL give it to me and all of you for that.


Good idea. Stick it in the file cabinet for a year.... juuuuusttt in case


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

dtrell said:


> i dont know, but i am going to print out the page to prove it. it clearly says included for 12 months at no cost, with no qualifiers. so they WILL give it to me and all of you for that.


I signed up last night and it is still there today. I got to think that it's valid and even the CSRs don't know it. But then again, what do they know anyway...?:eek2:


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Legally? I highly doubt it. .... the disclaimer "not responsible for typos errrors etc" get's them out of it just like a pricing error on Amazon where a $1000 item is listed as $1.

_While DIRECTV uses reasonable efforts to include accurate and up-to-date information in the Site, DIRECTV makes no warranties or representations as to its accuracy. Notwithstanding the foregoing, DIRECTV assumes no liability or responsibility for any errors or omissions in the content of the Site. _
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P500012



gphvid said:


> But then they would be legally obliged to do it if the offer made it out publicly and people took it up as many of us have.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Legally? I highly doubt it. .... the disclaimer "not responsible for typos errrors etc" get's them out of it just like a pricing error on Amazon where a $1000 item is listed as $1.


Okay, so if they say it was a mistake (which I don't think it was)...they can go ahead and cancel the order just like Amazon might do in a similar circumstance.

This isn't that big a deal. The cost to DirecTV is minimal...they'll probably get a bunch of people that will just allow it to automatically renew for another year.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

mogulman said:


> I just removed my $5.99/month protection plan and then added the 12 months free. I guess I'll see what happens.


I just did the same thing. I've had the protection plan for a while. So after reading what you guys have posted, I thought I'd try it too. It let me subtract the $5.99/mo. plan and then I came back to "add service," and clicked to add 12 months free. Hey, I like saving money too!

About 90 seconds later, I got a deactivation and then an activation confirmation in my e-mail ...


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

kryscio23 said:


> I just did the same thing. I've had the protection plan for a while. So after reading what you guys have posted, I thought I'd try it too. It let me subtract the $5.99/mo. plan and then I came back to "add service," and clicked to add 12 months free. Hey, I like saving money too!
> 
> About 90 seconds later, I got a deactivation and then an activation confirmation in my e-mail ...


I suppose you'll be out on a limb for a month even though you had it previously.


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

JeffTex42 said:


> I suppose you'll be out on a limb for a month even though you had it previously.


Not a big deal. All is safe here.

Man that is a super creepy avatar pic.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

kryscio23 said:


> Not a big deal. All is safe here.
> 
> Man that is a super creepy avatar pic.


Are you calling me creepy! :lol:

It's just a negative.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I too cancelled it and reselected it. Worked like a charm!


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been a continuous customer since *1996*, 
so I'm definitely not a new customer.

After reading this thread, I logged into my 
account and sure enough, the *free 12 months* 
*of protection plan* was there. Obviously I went
ahead and activated it... 

Now let's see what will happen when DirecTV 
discovers this *obvious mistake*.

If they start charging me, I'll just cancel PP.... 

P.S. why are people emailing/calling DTV about this?
Rule #1 when you discover a pricing mistake is NOT
to alert the company...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If I thought it was a mistake I would tell them too. I think it's just a special web offer of some sort. It's not that unusual for companies to put special pricing on a website to see if people find it and talk about it. Just another form of "viral" marketing.
If it is a mistake they'll catch it and reverse it and all I'll be out is a couple of mouse clicks. I guess I could sue for compensation for the loss of those clicks and my time, but I'll probably hold off and let it slide and wait for someone else to start a class-action.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> If I thought it was a mistake I would tell them too. I think it's just a special web offer of some sort. It's not that unusual for companies to put special pricing on a website to see if people find it and talk about it. Just another form of "viral" marketing.
> If it is a mistake they'll catch it and reverse it and all I'll be out is a couple of mouse clicks. I guess I could sue for compensation for the loss of those clicks and my time, but I'll probably hold off and let it slide and wait for someone else to start a class-action.


With all the people on this forum with such close ties to D* I would think that if it were a mistake it would have been corrected by now. I don't know why so many people think it's so "obviously" a mistake. Ken makes a good point about viral marketing and someone else mentioned earlier that they may be hoping to get people "hooked" on it and keep it after 1 year.

Additionally, cable offers (arguably) free service calls - if D* is losing subs to cable for this reason maybe they're testing out a a select group of us to see what attrition rates are among this group compared to the rest of subs. We may be part of a research or pilot program without even knowing it.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

eandras said:


> Great Find. Just activated the protection plan at no cost for 12 months. I wonder if you can cancel after a year? Will the price be adjusted to the actual price once the year is up?
> 
> I never had the protection plan and never needed it since I started the service in 1994. Only had one receiver go bad and just bought a new one.
> 
> ...


Same here......I just dont understand why I did not receive that at the time of activation.

Also, It is going to be interesting to see what is going to happen in 12 months. Will they add PP as one time charge unless you cancel it. In the case that happens can you cancel it and be refunded for the difference (lets say plan was on my account for 10 days)?


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

elbelcho said:


> I just wrote DirecTV to ask what was up with this deal, to make sure I wasn't committing myself to another 2 years or something equally as absurd. They responded to let me know that the free protection plan offer expired in July 2007.
> 
> W.T.F.


So is it 12 months or July 2007


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

I recently (2 weeks ago) added PP to my service. When I read about this I checked my account and the 12 months free was already listed as a service
I was signed up for but the $5.99 PP was not listed. I asked a CSR about it
this afternoon. She asked her supervisor. They were both clueless and the CSR
implied I was making it up but neither seemed at all interested in looking into it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

pacjag said:


> I recently (2 weeks ago) added PP to my service. When I read about this I checked my account and the 12 months free was already listed as a service
> I was signed up for but the $5.99 PP was not listed. I asked a CSR about it
> this afternoon. She asked her supervisor. They were both clueless and the CSR
> implied I was making it up but neither seemed at all interested in looking into it.


:eek2: Shocking!!


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

whynot83706 said:


> So is it 12 months or July 2007


What?


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> P.S. why are people emailing/calling DTV about this?
> Rule #1 when you discover a pricing mistake is NOT
> to alert the company...


I tried to add it, but I cannot make changes to my account online. I called and was told that I would have to call to make any changes to my account since I subscribed to an older package (TC+). Even though I could access the programming and equipment pages as little as a few days ago, apparently the website upgrade has changed that (at least for me).

BTW, the CSR I spoke with did not know anything about the 12 free PP. Supposedly, he also asked the PP department and they were unaware of the promotion.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

It is gone from their website!


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

ohills said:


> It is gone from their website!




Under "My Services" it now says "$0.00 monthly" whereas previously it said "$0.00 for 12 months"


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> Under "My Services" it now says "$0.00 monthly" whereas previously it said "$0.00 for 12 months"


Mine says the same now.

I also noticed this under "My Services":

"No Annual Commitment $0.00 _offer"

Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I just went to My Services and noticed that my Protection Plan is listed as $5.99 as it always has been, *BUT* underneath it says "Advanced Product $7.99 monthly". Have no idea what that is about.

- Merg


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

In a conversation with D* about other issues I questioned as to why the the offer for the free 12 month protection plan was not available on my services page.

The answer was that "this is being offered in select markets and will eventually be available to all subscribers". No answer on when "eventually" would be.
s.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

yep, i just checked mine too and the 12 months is gone in my package. i just dare them to try and charge me. i have both the original web site saved in a folder as well as a printed copy of my programming from yesterday.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dtrell said:


> yep, i just checked mine too and the 12 months is gone in my package. i just dare them to try and charge me. i have both the original web site saved in a folder as well as a printed copy of my programming from yesterday.


Just checked this morning and mine doesn't show the free 12 months either... If they say it was a mistake and end up charging me I'll just have them remove it - I'm not going to hoot and holler about it too much.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Just checked this morning and mine doesn't show the free 12 months either... If they say it was a mistake and end up charging me I'll just have them remove it - I'm not going to hoot and holler about it too much.


i will, because i want what was shown at the time i signed up.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dtrell said:


> i will, because i want what was shown at the time i signed up.


To each his own!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dtrell said:


> i will, because i want what was shown at the time i signed up.


OK, as long as you agree that if you accidentally write them a $1000 check instead of a $100 check, they get to keep the money.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> OK, as long as you agree that if you accidentally write them a $1000 check instead of a $100 check, they get to keep the money.


and away we go!!


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have had the pp for about 6 months, could I cancell it and pay the $10.00 for not keeping it a yr. and get one yr. free?


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing more than what the airlines and hotels do - everyone pays different fares / room fees for the same seats / beds, depending upon how and where the reservations are made. Makes you mad to find out you paid $3,000 for a seat on a plane to Tokyo while the guy next to you only paid $599.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cweave02 said:


> Nothing more than what the airlines and hotels do - everyone pays different fares / room fees for the same seats / beds, depending upon how and where the reservations are made. Makes you mad to find out you paid $3,000 for a seat on a plane to Tokyo while the guy next to you only paid $599.


If it's worth it to you, you pay it. If not, you don't.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> I have had the pp for about 6 months, could I cancell it and pay the $10.00 for not keeping it a yr. and get one yr. free?


I'd suggest giving them a call to ask...


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> OK, as long as you agree that if you accidentally write them a $1000 check instead of a $100 check, they get to keep the money.


sure they can keep it...and credit my account 1000 dollars.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Most definitely time for another one of those class action suits.:lol:


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

They're on sale at Macy's - oh, THAT SUIT .... never mind.


Dazed & Confused said:


> Most definitely time for another one of those class action suits.:lol:


----------



## rundugrun (Dec 28, 2007)

When I try to logon to my account at directv.com, I always get an error message saying that their systems are not available... Has anyone else encoutered this? It makes it difficult to track the various rebates that I'm supposed to be getting.  

Thanks!


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

rundugrun said:


> When I try to logon to my account at directv.com, I always get an error message saying that their systems are not available... Has anyone else encoutered this? It makes it difficult to track the various rebates that I'm supposed to be getting.
> 
> Thanks!


Go into your internet options and clear your cookies and history. You are most likely getting a cached page


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

what good is this? If I'm just leasing the box and it dies (and I've had one HR20 die already) I just call Directv, they ship me out a new one overnight, and I ship their defective one back. Why would anyone PAY for this free service, thats the whole point of leasing. This would make sense if I bought a box, but if I am leasing it and its defective thats Directv's problem.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

toy4two said:


> what good is this? If I'm just leasing the box and it dies (and I've had one HR20 die already) I just call Directv, they ship me out a new one overnight, and I ship their defective one back. Why would anyone PAY for this free service, thats the whole point of leasing. This would make sense if I bought a box, but if I am leasing it and its defective thats Directv's problem.


What about the dish going out of alinment they come out and align it under the contract. Also you can get charged for shipping of the unit from them to you. In addition if you have owned equipment the they will replace it as owned equipment without additional commintments.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

toy4two said:


> what good is this? If I'm just leasing the box and it dies (and I've had one HR20 die already) I just call Directv, they ship me out a new one overnight, and I ship their defective one back. Why would anyone PAY for this free service, thats the whole point of leasing. This would make sense if I bought a box, but if I am leasing it and its defective thats Directv's problem.


they charge you 20 bucks shipping to replace a leased receiver, and it is NOT supposed to extend your committment. if it does, it is D*'s error.


----------



## martzta (Aug 29, 2002)

Added the 12month free deal on Thursday and today, Saturday, it shows on my account for $5.99/month. I was charged $0.20 for one day on my new bill so I removed it. Looks like I got my 20 cents back but I'm still pissed they can't get anything right.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

toy4two said:


> what good is this? If I'm just leasing the box and it dies (and I've had one HR20 die already) I just call Directv, they ship me out a new one overnight, and I ship their defective one back. Why would anyone PAY for this free service, thats the whole point of leasing. This would make sense if I bought a box, but if I am leasing it and its defective thats Directv's problem.


Because after the 90 day warranty on your receiver/antenna is up they don't have to send you a new one or do repairs if there's a problem under the lease and the programming commitment would still be in effect.

That's the risk you take.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

martzta said:


> Added the 12month free deal on Thursday and today, Saturday, it shows on my account for $5.99/month. I was charged $0.20 for one day on my new bill so I removed it. Looks like I got my 20 cents back but I'm still pissed they can't get anything right.


my bill still shows 0.00. and it better say that for the next 12 months.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

dtrell said:


> my bill still shows 0.00. and it better say that for the next 12 months.


And if it doesn't?????


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Dazed & Confused said:


> And if it doesn't?????


ill go as high up the chain as i have to. i have proof. i have the printout of my account after it was added, and i have it also saved in a folder. i can send it to them via fax or email...their choice. im sure at the very least a higher level CSR will give a 6 dollar a month credit for 12 months. and if all else fails, it gets yanked.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got charged for my "free" protection plan. I've been sitting on hold for about 20 minutes. I'll call again, have to leave. Hope someone still has a copy of that signup page! - sheureka

PS - Well I just called again - and the guy had never heard of the offer. He actually came to this website and looked at the thread and then was supposed to escalate the call but it got dropped. I think I'll email them.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

sheureka said:


> I just got charged for my "free" protection plan. I've been sitting on hold for about 20 minutes. I'll call again, have to leave. Hope someone still has a copy of that signup page! - sheureka


sorry sheureka, dont have a copy of the original page, just a printout of my account page after it was added. dont worry, youve still got your 24 month AAA discount. thatll easily cover adding the protection plan.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Capt'n;1451522 said:


> I just checked after activating it and under my recent activity, it states the price as $0.00. Regardless of what the csr said, it works. I hope it isn't a mistake on their part. I'm going to keep an eye on my bill that's for sure.


To everyone who thinks they have the protection plan for "free" LOOK OUT!!

When I got my last leased DVR, the installer signed me up for the protection plan even though I did NOT want it nor did I sign his form telling him that I wanted it.

Sure enough, it showed up in my "recent activity" as being free. I called in and the CSR said even though I didn't request it, it was free so I might as well keep it.

BUT THEN I learned how it really works. The first 30 days after you sign up for the protection plan you cannot use it to prevent folks from waiting for an equipment malfunction and then signing up. (Kind of like calling to get car insurance the day you have an accident-doesn't work that way) BUT it shows up on the web site and your bill for FREE. Guess what happens when the 30 days are up? Yep, $5.99 per month, please pro-rated from the end of the 30 day interval!!

Now maybe you ARE getting it for free for 12 months, but I'd look at your "recent activity" 30 days after you sign up for it and you may get a nasty surprise!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Still no charges on my "activity since last bill"


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

dtrell said:


> sorry sheureka, dont have a copy of the original page, just a printout of my account page after it was added. dont worry, youve still got your 24 month AAA discount. thatll easily cover adding the protection plan.


Who knows if I do or not? I show three $10 discounts on this (my first) bill. No idea what they're for. I had a premium cancellation charge on the bill of $10 - it's now been removed and nobody has a clue why it was there. I sent an email - we'll see what happens. - sheureka


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> To everyone who thinks they have the protection plan for "free" LOOK OUT!!
> 
> When I got my last leased DVR, the installer signed me up for the protection plan even though I did NOT want it nor did I sign his form telling him that I wanted it.
> 
> ...


already prepared. i know itll happen, thats when i will email D* CSRs. if nothing is done ill go to retention. I have the proof printed out that I was promised it for free for 12 months.


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

Not for me. Still showing as $5.99/month.


----------



## madgame (Feb 8, 2008)

I signed up during the free 12 month offer last week. Now it says I will be charged 5.99 per month after 30 days. I'm probably just going to have it removed from my account. Or should I call??? hmmm


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

madgame said:


> I signed up during the free 12 month offer last week. Now it says I will be charged 5.99 per month after 30 days. I'm probably just going to have it removed from my account. Or should I call??? hmmm


Where are you seeing that? Under recent activity?


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

I am curious to see if they charge the $10.00 cancellation fee for the subs that thought they were getting a year free.


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

batrad said:


> Not for me. Still showing as $5.99/month.


Same here


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

GerryC said:


> I am curious to see if they charge the $10.00 cancellation fee for the subs that thought they were getting a year free.


I can't believe people actually thought they'd get a year free... :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> I can't believe people actually thought they'd get a year free... :lol:


Because this would cost DirecTV so much money as a promotion?
For the record my PP still indicates free and the CSR I spoke with last night while making a programming change confirmed it was marked as free for 12 months. Maybe it will be, maybe it won't...but either way I won't be paying for it.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Because this would cost DirecTV so much money as a promotion?
> For the record my PP still indicates free and the CSR I spoke with last night while making a programming change confirmed it was marked as free for 12 months. Maybe it will be, maybe it won't...but either way I won't be paying for it.


+1 and thanks for the confirmation ken. i guess redlinetire wont be laughing now...and i agree, either way i wont be paying it. itll be free or itll be removed.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Because this would cost DirecTV so much money as a promotion?
> For the record my PP still indicates free and the CSR I spoke with last night while making a programming change confirmed it was marked as free for 12 months. Maybe it will be, maybe it won't...but either way I won't be paying for it.


As a limited promo for certain areas/subscribers, perhaps.

But then they just raised everyone's prices by $3/month so maybe it is 'free'...


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> As a limited promo for certain areas/subscribers, perhaps.
> 
> But then they just raised everyone's prices by $3/month so maybe it is 'free'...


well like i said, i have proof. i have a printout of my account online on the day i added it and it clearly says free for 12 months.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I signed up for it on the 13th. Printed out all of the goodies to document it. Today was my billing cycle - checked on the DTV website "My Account" and a charge of $1,40 shows up for it. Looks like I got charged for a prorata amount?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

willardcpa said:


> Well, I signed up for it on the 13th. Printed out all of the goodies to document it. Today was my billing cycle - checked on the DTV website "My Account" and a charge of $1,40 shows up for it. Looks like I got charged for a prorata amount?


get on the phone to retention then, or send an email to the email dept.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

where did this 12 month free pp first come from?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> where did this 12 month free pp first come from?


It was posted on their website. If you look at the screen shot I posted earlier you can see the offer.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken S said:


> It was posted on their website. If you look at the screen shot I posted earlier you can see the offer.


itll be interesting ken. i just contacted them to make sure i am still getting it that way...ill let you know what i get back....


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

I sent them an email when I got my bill charging me for the "free" protection plan. I got an email back today saying they had canceled the plan on my account. So far the cancellation fee isn't showing up (and it better not!) - sheureka


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If this was a mistake they should send out a letter of apology and cancel the plan. If they wanted to win a little more customer favor they could just honor the offer. We're not talking like this costs them a huge amount.

If they just begin charging people that should have had it for free and force us to call in to correct their errors...well, I guess it'll show that DirecTV still lacks a customer-centric attitude.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> If this was a mistake they should send out a letter of apology and cancel the plan. If they wanted to win a little more customer favor they could just honor the offer. We're not talking like this costs them a huge amount.
> 
> If they just begin charging people that should have had it for free and force us to call in to correct their errors...well, I guess it'll show that DirecTV still lacks a customer-centric attitude.


If it was a system glitch that they genuinely don't know about it's one thing. I honestly doubt this since D* people read these boards and this thread is 6 days old and has been fairly busy.

If they do indeed find out about it and still don't carry out some form of one of your above suggestions then I'll be disappointed as well.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> If this was a mistake they should send out a letter of apology and cancel the plan. If they wanted to win a little more customer favor they could just honor the offer. We're not talking like this costs them a huge amount.
> 
> If they just begin charging people that should have had it for free and force us to call in to correct their errors...well, I guess it'll show that DirecTV still lacks a customer-centric attitude.


OH THE HUMANITY!

The sheer _indignity_ of it all....:lol:


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> OH THE HUMANITY!
> 
> The sheer _indignity_ of it all....:lol:


ya...the sheer indignity of a company standing behind what is written on its website....god forbid....those words were not a "glitch" in the website. they were clearly put there by someone that had to program it to say that. this said person would have done so under some direction by a superior, not on some "whim"...and they need to stand behind anyone that signed up for it while it said that.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> If it was a system glitch that they genuinely don't know about it's one thing. I honestly doubt this since D* people read these boards and this thread is 6 days old and has been fairly busy.
> 
> If they do indeed find out about it and still don't carry out some form of one of your above suggestions then I'll be disappointed as well.


They did correct the glitch very quickly.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I just hit my billing cycle and got my $1.60 charge. 

I sent DirecTV an email and they denied the existence of the program. They also asked for proof of this program so I sent them a link to come see all the people who signed up for a program that doesn't exist. 

Sigh. Sorry to everyone that signed up for the ghost-program at my behest.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

It's not your fault.

Just because the program didn't exist, doesn't mean it wasn't on the site. Someone had to go in there and remove it from the site right? That guy probably didn't own up to the mistake or even tell anyone because he didn't want to get yelled at, lol If anything, they should just say sorry and remove it from all of our accounts. I would think the changes to the account would show in their system. At first it showed free for 12mo in our accounts, and then it changed. I'm sure they can see that.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone have screenshots that we can submit as "proof"? I thought of it before, but failed to take one because I honestly thought the program was legit.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> Anyone have screenshots that we can submit as "proof"? I thought of it before, but failed to take one because I honestly thought the program was legit.


I received a confirmation email from Directv confirming the change and the fee was $0.00 per month. Check your past emails. Although @5.99 it isn't a bad deal.

Ed


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

eandras said:


> I received a confirmation email from Directv confirming the change and the fee was $0.00 per month. Check your past emails. Although @5.99 it isn't a bad deal.
> 
> Ed


My email doesn't have the "for 12 months" bit on it though. The directv.com page had that important piece of information.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> Anyone have screenshots that we can submit as "proof"? I thought of it before, but failed to take one because I honestly thought the program was legit.


Ken posted one earlier in the thread. I emailed D* back and asked that they escalate this to be researched and also directed them to this thread for reference.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Ken posted one earlier in the thread. I emailed D* back and asked that they escalate this to be researched and also directed them to this thread for reference.


i am also still fighting with them on this. they asked me to fax in the pages i printed showing this. i did on saturday but havent heard anything back. what a shock...anyway i still have time to remove it from my account before it cycles if i feel like it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

...
Its free for the first month, because it takes 30 days to take effect on your account.

And You're supposed to have it for 12 months, or you pay a $10 cancellation fee, but its not free for 12 months.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

CJTE said:


> ...
> Its free for the first month, because it takes 30 days to take effect on your account.
> 
> And You're supposed to have it for 12 months, or you pay a $10 cancellation fee, but its not free for 12 months.


....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

CJTE said:


> ...
> Its free for the first month, because it takes 30 days to take effect on your account.
> 
> And You're supposed to have it for 12 months, or you pay a $10 cancellation fee, but its not free for 12 months.


That may be the way it's _supposed_ to work but apparently (from the six pages of responses) there was a breakdown in the system.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I am reasonably certain that people that signed up on the 13th who saw the offer of 12 months free will have DirecTV honor that offer.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I am reasonably certain that people that signed up on the 13th who saw the offer of 12 months free will have DirecTV honor that offer.


Well, for _you_ maybe, but not for idiots like me who didn't print a copy of their account page showing the service :grin:

<kicking myself>


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

CJTE said:


> ...
> Its free for the first month, because it takes 30 days to take effect on your account.
> 
> And You're supposed to have it for 12 months, or you pay a $10 cancellation fee, but its not free for 12 months.


wrong. everyone that signed up on the 14th clearly had it stated on their account page that it was "INCLUDED FOR 12 MONTHS AT NO COST" below the charge. it was a statement, not just a 0.00.

it then disappeared 2 days later for most posters in this thread. if Ken S thinks he is getting it, more power to him. i hope he does. i have a feeling ill just get tired of effing with D* and just tell them to yank it.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I am reasonably certain that people that signed up on the 13th who saw the offer of 12 months free will have DirecTV honor that offer.


dont bet on it Ken. when does your account cycle? mine is on the 27th.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Redlinetire said:


> As a limited promo for certain areas/subscribers, perhaps.
> 
> But then they just raised everyone's prices by $3/month so maybe it is 'free'...


They didn't raise my bill $3. And I don't take their ripoff "protection" plan.

Isn't that what they called it when a shopkeeper paid every month to make sure his store didn't get firebombed?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Well, I just hit my billing cycle and got my $1.60 charge.
> 
> I sent DirecTV an email and they denied the existence of the program. They also asked for proof of this program so I sent them a link to come see all the people who signed up for a program that doesn't exist.
> 
> Sigh. Sorry to everyone that signed up for the ghost-program at my behest.


Told you. "If it seems to be too-good-to-be-true it probably is".

I figured this was a mistake since DirecTV has to pay the insurer for this plan.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Isn't that what they called it when a shopkeeper paid every month to make sure his store didn't get firebombed?


That seems a little cynical!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Told you. "If it seems to be too-good-to-be-true it probably is".
> 
> I figured this was a mistake since DirecTV has to pay the insurer for this plan.


I'm stupid. You're smart. I was wrong. You were right. You're the best. I'm the worst. You're very good looking. I'm not very attractive.
_
- Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore._


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm stupid. You're smart. I was wrong. You were right. You're the best. I'm the worst. You're very good looking. I'm not very attractive.
> _
> - Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore._


Or maybe

"You can fool some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time" -DirecTV CSR


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, I'll make this clearer.

I wrote an email to DirecTV...got the same response others did. I called the number on the email with the intention of removing the plan. I talked with a CSR (She was a standard rep - not retention) . 

She stated there was a note on my account that the protection plan was to be free per the 12 month offer. That was the only communications I had on this matter. I don't know who put the note on my account. They could have just canceled the plan.

Why did they do this for me? I dunno.

I hope others have a similar experience.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Okay, I'll make this clearer.
> 
> I wrote an email to DirecTV...got the same response others did. I called the number on the email with the intention of removing the plan. I talked with a CSR (She was a standard rep - not retention) .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, Ken. I'm glad they took care of their obligation. I received an email about an hour ago asking me to call. Will call tomorrow to see what they have to say.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Okay, I'll make this clearer.
> 
> I wrote an email to DirecTV...got the same response others did. I called the number on the email with the intention of removing the plan. I talked with a CSR (She was a standard rep - not retention) .
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like they are going to honor those who signed up (me also) with the deal. It would be the "honorable" thing to do


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dtrell said:


> wrong. everyone that signed up on the 14th clearly had it stated on their account page that it was "INCLUDED FOR 12 MONTHS AT NO COST" below the charge. it was a statement, not just a 0.00.
> 
> it then disappeared 2 days later for most posters in this thread. if Ken S thinks he is getting it, more power to him. i hope he does. i have a feeling ill just get tired of effing with D* and just tell them to yank it.


I dont give a damn what it said, I'm telling you the way it IS. and HAS been, and appearantly CONTINUES TO BE


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Okay, I'll make this clearer.
> 
> I wrote an email to DirecTV...got the same response others did. I called the number on the email with the intention of removing the plan. I talked with a CSR (She was a standard rep - not retention) .
> 
> ...


well as usual in thhe world of CSR roulette, i did not get the reasonable one that just said to his or herself "hey its only 80 bucks, we'll put it on the account since the web site did say that"...i got the one that first refused it, then i had to call, then i had to fax in documents, now im sitting here waiting....as usual, when you deal with D*, your mielage will wildly vary. congrats ken on finding a good one.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

CJTE said:


> I dont give a damn what it said, I'm telling you the way it IS. and HAS been, and appearantly CONTINUES TO BE


maybe it does, but on the 13th and 14th, the web site said what it said, and for some members on here some CSRs appear to be honoring it...of course, not the ones ive gotten so far...


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Thanks for that info, Ken. I'm glad they took care of their obligation. I received an email about an hour ago asking me to call. Will call tomorrow to see what they have to say.


3 emails into it and not one email so far has said to call. again, congrats on finding a good CSR...i usually get one about once in 5 or 6 communications.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dtrell said:


> maybe it does, but on the 13th and 14th, the web site said what it said, and for some members on here some CSRs appear to be honoring it...of course, not the ones ive gotten so far...


Keep pushing. Im sure eventually someone will cave to your demands.
You oughtta threaten to cancel your service, that always helps.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Keep pushing. Im sure eventually someone will cave to your demands.
> You oughtta threaten to cancel your service, that always helps.


that's not fair - you're flaming us up for signing up for a service that was clearly (see evidence on this thread) advertised. No one's threatening to cancel. I think we're all being reasonable here in that we're trying to get them to 1) honor the advertised offer or 2) take it off our accounts without further consequence.

Don't be jealous!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I called the special phone number from that email and had no luck. The woman repeatedly said that there was never any protection plan free for 12 months, etc etc. I just had her remove it from my account. 

I have to say that I am disappointed that D* isn't even acknowledging that they made a mistake. I wish someone from D* that reads these boards would get it escalated.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Well, I called the special phone number from that email and had no luck. The woman repeatedly said that there was never any protection plan free for 12 months, etc etc. I just had her remove it from my account.
> 
> I have to say that I am disappointed that D* isn't even acknowledging that they made a mistake. I wish someone from D* that reads these boards would get it escalated.


tcusta,

It seems DirecTV continues to have communications problems. I have no idea why they would treat you differently than me.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

I signed up for it on 2/13 as did many on the site. When I got my bill today and noticed that I was being charged, I called and after being transferred twice, the rep put me on hold for a few minutes. When she came back, she informed me that they would give me a lump sum credit for the year, and the protection plan would be normally billed going forward. Not sure what keeps me from dumping it after the credit shows up? Perhaps a conscience .... naah! :hurah:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> tcusta,
> 
> It seems DirecTV continues to have communications problems. I have no idea why they would treat you differently than me.


I think it may have something to do with my status as a new customer - I already got the $20 off for a year deal so they don't want to give me any other credits. Still shouldn't change anything, but that's probably what they're thinking.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

I called today after seeing the partial charge for March - I ended up having the CSR remove the service. She stated that "it wasn't offered as free for 12 months, except to new customers" as far as she could remember.

I'm just too tired of having to fight for every little thing from DTV. I don't threaten to leave, don't ask for "credits' just to see how much I can get out of them. I'd just like to see them admit their mistake and make it right without having to get into a battle with them.

Dan


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

I even called CR and asked for an explanation - seems like the CR reps are just as ill informed as the tier 1 reps. I didn't ask for any favors, just an explanation. None given - I shouldn't be so surprised.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

flogduh said:


> I called today after seeing the partial charge for March - I ended up having the CSR remove the service. She stated that "it wasn't offered as free for 12 months, except to new customers" as far as she could remember.
> 
> I'm just too tired of having to fight for every little thing from DTV. I don't threaten to leave, don't ask for "credits' just to see how much I can get out of them. I'd just like to see them admit their mistake and make it right without having to get into a battle with them.
> 
> Dan


Frustrating ain't it? I have better things to do then spend an hour on the phone arguing with a CSR. When I mentioned that some folks on here have printouts proving the offer she said to me "well, they could have photoshopped it to make it look free." That was my breaking point where I said forget it, I'm done, take it off, have a nice day.

Again, my sincerest apologies to everyone on this forum who signed up for this and is now regretting it. I swear I was just trying to be helpful by sharing a good "find" but now I'm sorry I pointed it out.

:whatdidid


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Keep pushing. Im sure eventually someone will cave to your demands.
> You oughtta threaten to cancel your service, that always helps.


o you mean cave to the demands the web site quoted me? yes those are the demands i want them to cave to...


----------



## 187therapy (Oct 15, 2007)

I added the "free protection plan" on 2/13
I got my bill in the mail today and have a partial month charge under adjustments and credits of 1.40
and under current charges a line that list: Directv protection plan begins in 30 days: $5.99/Month.
I found my conformation email that lists directv protection plan payments of $0.00/mo.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

flogduh said:


> I called today after seeing the partial charge for March - I ended up having the CSR remove the service. She stated that "it wasn't offered as free for 12 months, except to new customers" as far as she could remember.
> 
> I'm just too tired of having to fight for every little thing from DTV. I don't threaten to leave, don't ask for "credits' just to see how much I can get out of them. I'd just like to see them admit their mistake and make it right without having to get into a battle with them.
> 
> Dan


Dan,

I agree completely. Why they decided they were going to honor their offer to me and not you is confusing. Would it have been that hard to just get a list of the people that were signed up on the free plan that day and:

1. Send an email of apology for their error.
2. Either grant the plan for a year or for some period to make up for the mistake.

This whole thing shouldn't have required people to call in, send emails, etc.

Tcusta,

You have no reason to apologize. You saw something on the DirecTV website and passed it along. I'm pretty sure that the marketing folks at DirecTV want just that type of thing to happen for their promotions. Thanks for thinking of others and trying to pass along a deal.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm, missed this when I got my HR20 about 16 months ago.

Is this protection plan just for the equipment or it covers the entire installation?

Had some windy days and so the Cat 5 cable which they had tied to my rain gutter came off (plastic cable ties snapped off like they were cut off).

Now they want $80 to come out and re-do it.

I think they said if I had paid for the plan, I'd be paying $20?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wco81 said:


> Hmm, missed this when I got my HR20 about 16 months ago.
> 
> Is this protection plan just for the equipment or it covers the entire installation?
> 
> ...


Go to DirecTV.com and search for "Protection Plan" for full details of what it covers.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Keep pushing. Im sure eventually someone will cave to your demands.
> You oughtta threaten to cancel your service, that always helps.


well cjte and ken s, looks like sending 4 or 5 emails along with faxing the info finally helped. i checked my account this morning and there is a balance of -72 (6 x 12) so i guess someone applied a one year credit for the PP. and i never threatened to cancel, i simply asked them over and over to honor what the website said. i couldnt view my account activity because it wasnt available but i will report back later with exactly what the line item states.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

dtrell said:


> well cjte and ken s, looks like sending 4 or 5 emails along with faxing the info finally helped. i checked my account this morning and there is a balance of -72 (6 x 12) so i guess someone applied a one year credit for the PP. and i never threatened to cancel, i simply asked them over and over to honor what the website said. i couldnt view my account activity because it wasnt available but i will report back later with exactly what the line item states.


well i finally got into my account activity and its back to the emails....the 72 dollars was for 10 referral, 42 movie packages, and 20 new customer...so back to the arguing via email...since noone has called me yet. ive already been told twice that it has been escalated...with no indication of the fax...


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

What happened was clearly a mistake...in most cases DTV is under obligation to honor this mistake..screenshots or not.

A local paper mis-printed an ad which stated that laptop was $49.99 not $499.99....there is no obligation for the store to honor that price.

In many cases business's do honor such mistakes, but in most cases they do not HAVE to.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

mikewolf13 said:


> What happened was clearly a mistake...in most cases DTV is under obligation to honor this mistake..screenshots or not.
> 
> A local paper mis-printed an ad which stated that laptop was $49.99 not $499.99....there is no obligation for the store to honor that price.
> 
> In many cases business's do honor such mistakes, but in most cases they do not HAVE to.


mike,

That's fine they don't have to honor the mistake. They should, however, alert people to their error and NOT begin to charge them for something that was advertised as free. Either cancel the order or honor the offer.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ken S said:


> mike,
> 
> That's fine they don't have to honor the mistake. They should, however, alert people to their error and NOT begin to charge them for something that was advertised as free. Either cancel the order or honor the offer.


I agree completely. If they goofed - fine. But they should not start charging folks for something that CLEARLY was presented as free. An e-mail from them would be fine...


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ken S said:


> mike,
> 
> That's fine they don't have to honor the mistake. They should, however, alert people to their error and NOT begin to charge them for something that was advertised as free. Either cancel the order or honor the offer.


agreed.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

well i got a call back from someone that just repeated yet again the party line "the offer never existed and we cant do it" of course they left it on my home phone ( i am on the road) and didnt call my cell phone as requested in the fax. the woman that called left absolutely no info as to who she was or how to contact her. all she said was "if you have any questions please call us back"...so of course, called the 800 number, stated "cancel services" ( and for cjte, notice i did not say cancel SERVICE..the two are totally different..) but i did think i would get someone in retention that would have half a clue...of course i didnt...just a CSR that gave the SAME line, and stated all she could do is put a note in with my cell phone and for the escalation people to call it. im sure thatll do a fat lot of good...i almost told her just to yank it, but im going to take this as far as i can because it is now a quest. as ken s stated, this is not something we are trying to squeeze out of them, this is an offer we were quoted by the website...to me and ken s, this is exactly the same as if a live CSR told us the offer. all i am trying to do is get what i was quoted and what showed in my account the day i added it....anyway time to go send yet another email.....


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

dtrell said:


> well i got a call back from someone that just repeated yet again the party line "the offer never existed and we cant do it" of course they left it on my home phone ( i am on the road) and didnt call my cell phone as requested in the fax. the woman that called left absolutely no info as to who she was or how to contact her. all she said was "if you have any questions please call us back"...so of course, called the 800 number, stated "cancel services" ( and for cjte, notice i did not say cancel SERVICE..the two are totally different..) but i did think i would get someone in retention that would have half a clue...of course i didnt...just a CSR that gave the SAME line, and stated all she could do is put a note in with my cell phone and for the escalation people to call it. im sure thatll do a fat lot of good...i almost told her just to yank it, but im going to take this as far as i can because it is now a quest. as ken s stated, this is not something we are trying to squeeze out of them, this is an offer we were quoted by the website...to me and ken s, this is exactly the same as if a live CSR told us the offer. all i am trying to do is get what i was quoted and what showed in my account the day i added it....anyway time to go send yet another email.....


man that sucks. Keep us updated. Also, how's this snow treating you, fellow Akronite?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

elbelcho said:


> man that sucks. Keep us updated. Also, how's this snow treating you, fellow Akronite?


actually i am florida right now until tomorrow, so ill let you know when i get back and if i can get in my driveway....lol

also, got yest another email reply with the usual canned answer "we will escalate this and someone will get back to you"...youd think with all the resourc es theyve used on this so far, that it would have been cheaper for them by now just to have given me a 72 dollar credit for the 12 months, not to mention the customer service and good will they would have gotten from me by honoring their web site. im sure ill take this into account at the end of the year when i have to decide between keeping D* or Time Warner. At this point the decision will be much easier if Warner picks up all the hi def channels they say theyll be getting this year....that they should have had a long FLIPPIN time ago...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So far I'm finding all this fighting over $6. to say the least interesting.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

I am still not being charged for the "free" protection plan, as of the latest
statement printed yesterday....???? Why is this?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> So far I'm finding all this fighting over $6. to say the least interesting.


good for you....and its not 6 dollars...its 80 dollars....

anyway, to ken s and all, here is the latest update. i just got a call from a nice escalation CSR who at first asked me to email her the electronic saved webpage i had and also the wording. i told her i would when i got back to the hotel. she said shed stay over 15 minutes and wait for the email. well beforei could email her, she called me back and said that she talked to someone in her dept there that actually knew what was going on with this and admitted that there was a wording issue with the website on that for a few days, and that it did say that. she could not give it to me free, but she did one better and gave me 10 off a month for 12 months. i told her that i would probably go ahead and keep the plan then and have that piece of mind. i thanked her and she said she understood my frustration with all the emails i had to send.

so the bottom line is the issue was resolved to my satisfaction. this was of course after being told 4 times by different CSRs that there was nothing they could do in the way of credits to cover the cost. she did say that lower level CSRs cannot add what she added...i guess you can believe that or not. anyway, it took a few days of hassles but they did sort of stand behind it. id be interested to hear if anyone else got theirs corrected on some way...

ken s have you been charged yet?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

So they couldn't give you the $5.99 PP for free, so instead they gave you the $5.99 PP for $5.99 and a $10 rebate per month for 10 months.

I guess you're happy to be $48 ahead. But this is one of the things I hate about DirecTV. Instead of making you jump through hoops, and having to give you more than you wanted while continuing to leave a sour taste in your mouth, why didn't they just admit to their mistake when you pointed out to them, and give you the $5.99 PP for $5.99 with a $5.99 credit. 

If they did the right thing when you faxed them the documents 3 days ago, you would have been thrilled, and they would have saved $48.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

No, I haven't...but then again they told me there was a note on my account saying they'd honor the offer.
It's just amazing to me that no two DirecTV CSRs ever deal with the same issue the same way.



dtrell said:


> good for you....and its not 6 dollars...its 80 dollars....
> 
> anyway, to ken s and all, here is the latest update. i just got a call from a nice escalation CSR who at first asked me to email her the electronic saved webpage i had and also the wording. i told her i would when i got back to the hotel. she said shed stay over 15 minutes and wait for the email. well beforei could email her, she called me back and said that she talked to someone in her dept there that actually knew what was going on with this and admitted that there was a wording issue with the website on that for a few days, and that it did say that. she could not give it to me free, but she did one better and gave me 10 off a month for 12 months. i told her that i would probably go ahead and keep the plan then and have that piece of mind. i thanked her and she said she understood my frustration with all the emails i had to send.
> 
> ...


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

yes upstream...of course they said they never got the documents...even though i have a confirmation from the fax machine...and i agree...but i guess it worked out ok in the end...i might even go and get another HD DVR from costco now and send back my HD only box...


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

booo...charge for 3.19 on my bill...just emailed them asking where to send my screenshot


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

newsposter said:


> booo...charge for 3.19 on my bill...just emailed them asking where to send my screenshot


good luck newsposter...its really a lot of hassle for 80 bucks.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

dtrell said:


> good luck newsposter...its really a lot of hassle for 80 bucks.


WOW....I just got charged as well.....what the hell....

So I would assume they don't care at all, even if was their mistake.....

Also, not only that they did charge me for the PP, they did also charge for the Movie packages which should have been free for 3 months....Its funny because when I did call to switch my receivers (after 2 days) I did ask if the movie package was added back as promotion and I was told that it was.....

Also I am still not receiving my 2x$10 credit.....

I have been back with DTV for less than a month and I have been having so much problems.....although programing is great 

Does anyone have a phone number for CRG?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

whynot83706 said:


> Does anyone have a phone number for CRG?


There is no number for CRG unless they give you a number along with a PIN in an effort to resolve an issue - but it's initiated on their end.

You have to call the regular number and go through that way.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> There is no number for CRG unless they give you a number along with a PIN in an effort to resolve an issue - but it's initiated on their end.
> 
> You have to call the regular number and go through that way.


Oh I see. because I do remember there was a CRG phone number which woud go directly to the retention department....CRG guys should be trained little better than average rep.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

There used to be - it was abused by people calling them all the time for everything - especially deals and what not - and not what they were really there for. DirecTV discontinued that practice.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

whynot83706 said:


> WOW....I just got charged as well.....what the hell....
> 
> So I would assume they don't care at all, even if was their mistake.....
> 
> ...


You already heard from dtrell, they will give you $10 off for 12 months if you signed on to the PP in that three-day window. Why not try that?

The movies cost is charged during the billing period, and on the day of actually billing a $43 credit will be applied, for the first three months, if not call them to correct it.

The 12x$10 rebate is just that a mail-in rebate, the earliest you can get it is on the third bill. You can submit the rebate reqeust online to simplify the paper work.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> You already heard from dtrell, they will give you $10 off for 12 months if you signed on to the PP in that three-day window. Why not try that?


Didn't work for me...


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I got a charge for the Protection plan on my bill. I called.. They had never heard of the free thing for 12 months. I offered to send a copy of my bill or the email, but they wouldn't do anything. The guy even put me on hold a few times to look things up. I was too tired of dealing with Directv over some other issues a few months ago, I didn't bother escalating.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Didn't work for me...





mogulman said:


> I got a charge for the Protection plan on my bill. I called.. They had never heard of the free thing for 12 months. I offered to send a copy of my bill or the email, but they wouldn't do anything. The guy even put me on hold a few times to look things up. I was too tired of dealing with Directv over some other issues a few months ago, I didn't bother escalating.


i had to go through a bunch of hassle and a bunch of emails and luckily eventually got a rep that had heard of the glitch, so i was given the 10 for 12. like i said im keeping the PP and HD extra because of it. the 10 will cover most of it. YMMV as always, and you have to decide if its worth fighting.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> The 12x$10 rebate is just that a mail-in rebate, the earliest you can get it is on the third bill. You can submit the rebate reqeust online to simplify the paper work.


I am looking even closer at my bill.......When I did sign up with the DirecTV i did sign up for the $20 special for 12 months ($240) + Premium free for 3 months, it was only directv.com special which did run for a week.
I can understand it is going to take me 3 billing cycles that get my first $10 for 12 months since that was an rebate....but what happened with the second $10 should that have been instant?


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just checked my bill too online, after signing up for the protection plan on 2/10, at zero cost for 12 months & I was not charged. I called DirecTV to verify & they show it too as free for 12 months.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

smitchell24 said:


> I just checked my bill too online, after signing up for the protection plan on 2/10, at zero cost for 12 months & I was not charged. I called DirecTV to verify & they show it too as free for 12 months.


same here... I still have not been charged for the free protection plan...

where did it say that the "free" protection plan was only good for 12 months?
I don't recall seeing that when I signed up....  My online account status
only shows "DIRECTV Protection Plan $0.00 monthly"....


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

smitchell24 said:


> I just checked my bill too online, after signing up for the protection plan on 2/10, at zero cost for 12 months & I was not charged. I called DirecTV to verify & they show it too as free for 12 months.


lucky you. you did it 3 days before i did, so maybe you had to do it right off the bat to actually get it for free. maybe it was internally taken out before the wording was removed from the web page.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> same here... I still have not been charged for the free protection plan...
> 
> where did it say that the "free" protection plan was only good for 12 months?
> I don't recall seeing that when I signed up....  My online account status
> only shows "DIRECTV Protection Plan $0.00 monthly"....


how long have you had it moose?


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine just showed up as $5.99 charge. I dropped it. When I signed up for it in December it listed as "$0.00 for 12 months." Then it changed to just "$0.00 monthly". Now it went to a charge. I dropped it like the piece of junk it is.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, despite being told they were going to honor their own deal. The protection plan is now showing up as a charge on my account. I guess I'm going to have to waste more time on the phone with them and just cancel the plan.

Update: A supervisor told me:

1. That I had not been told my account was noted on 2/24.
2. They couldn't possibly have done that promotion and I must be mistaken. I offered to send the screenshot but he had no interest.
3. That if I removed it a service call would cost me $80 and replacing a receiver would cost me $50.

I had it removed and my account (supposedly) credited for the charge.

Not once during the process did I receive an apology. The guy wasn't impolite and I've relearned a lesson. The less contact you have with DirecTV the better you'll feel about their service.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

i kind of figured that would happen to you ken. the party line at D* is that the offer never really existed...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

dtrell said:


> i kind of figured that would happen to you ken. the party line at D* is that the offer never really existed...


dtrell,

Oh, I figured it would too. DirecTV, Sprint and BellSouth/ATT are the three companies I dread dealing with on a customer service level. Everytime I make a change or have a service request it ends up with multiple calls. Two calls is actually better than the norm


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, it DID happen - bunches of us saw it listed as "$0.00 for 12 months." The whole thing kinda stinks. Part of me wonders if some disgruntled employee entered that into their system and now they are playing cover up. Anyhow, the whole deal ended up costing my about $0.30, as I watched my account almost daily and deleted it as soon as the charge appeared. $0.30 is the difference between what I was charged and what I was credited after canceling it.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

I signed up for the free protection plan on 2/14 as well. I now have a charge for it on 3/5 for $4.19.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No charge for me yet, but all my charges usually hit on the 9th.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

ok this sounds good ...what do you think? sounds like 120 off my bill the next year?? (note i do everything via email as on the phone makes me angry lol)

03/09/2008

12 Mos Prog Crdt
($10.00)

Dear Mr. ,

Thanks for writing. I tried to call you today at around 5:30 PM to assist you, but I was unable to reach you. I apologize in our delay in resolving this issue for you. There was an error on our website for about 18 hours on 2/13/08 that indicated the Protection Plan was $0 for 12 months. Since there is no such offer available with DIRECTV, the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN was actually adding at the regular price. We caught it early and worked to get the fix in as soon as we could. Since this was an error with our website, I have applied the appropriate credit adjustment to your account for the next 12 months to compensate for the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN charges and your frustration.

Thank you for your patience and understanding with this issue. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, it showed up as a charge on my account today too. I called and talked to a CSR and like others have reported, she basically told me that the offer never existed (her supervisor confirmed this) and gave the impression that she thought I was making the whole thing up.

I can understand if they had an error on their webpage, but to not at least fess up to the error and apologize bewilders me.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Well, it showed up as a charge on my account today too. I called and talked to a CSR and like others have reported, she basically told me that the offer never existed (her supervisor confirmed this) and gave the impression that she thought I was making the whole thing up.
> 
> I can understand if they had an error on their webpage, but to not at least fess up to the error and apologize bewilders me.


I called today and got the same response. I sent an e-mail so will see what becomes of that.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm writing them now stating that I think they should honor what was signed up for despite it being an error on their part. Or some other compensation to cover this error. It is only fair, otherwise the idea of offering a free plan, then taking it away and then charging those of us who did sign up is not good business. It can even be sueable. I'm also reminding them that I've been a loyal subscriber since 1994 and have seen nothing like this until now and hoped that this wasn't going to be their future business model. Luring in customers with a freebie, then taking it away and charging for it is wrong. I think there are laws for this sort of thing, and a number of us do have proof.

Let's see what kind of pat response I get...


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

This didn't happen to me, but for those who may have dealt with things like this in the past, how would DirecTV respond to an e-mail containing a link to post #211 - a post with information confirming from their own people that an error occured and their action for dealing with it? (Aside from those who are oblivious to DBSTalk and will just decide that someone made that up)

I know that at the time the people posting in this thread signed up for the PP DirecTV's web site showed it would be free for 12 months, but please allow me just a little chuckle over the fact that even though it was there, and has shown to be an error on their part, that the trend seems to be "fine, I'll take it for free, but I certainly don't feel it's worth it if I have to pay for it!" If it isn't worth paying for, why so quick to jump on it and "have to have it" just because it appeared to be free? And then to be so upset when it is determined to be an error on their web site and fight to still get it free instead of just dropping it and fighting to avoid the cancellation charge instead. No, people are going to INSIST on keeping it for free instead - even though it's not worth paying for. Oy.

And please, I refuse to see this as a "DirecTV is intentionally running a bait-and-switch just to screw people out of more money!" It was an error on their web site, and from the looks of the posts (unfortunately) it appears that they are dealing with this similar to how they deal with most other types of errors. Let's see how this shakes out as more and more people become aware on DirecTV's end that they do realize that an error occured - I mean I certainly can't see that kind of news spreading like wildfire through the CSR group (not that it shouldn't, just going on past history).




ETA: Go ahead, Upstream, have at me!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> This didn't happen to me, but for those who may have dealt with things like this in the past, how would DirecTV respond to an e-mail containing a link to post #211 - a post with information confirming from their own people that an error occured and their action for dealing with it? (Aside from those who are oblivious to DBSTalk and will just decide that someone made that up)
> 
> I know that at the time the people posting in this thread signed up for the PP DirecTV's web site showed it would be free for 12 months, but please allow me just a little chuckle over the fact that even though it was there, and has shown to be an error on their part, that the trend seems to be "fine, I'll take it for free, but I certainly don't feel it's worth it if I have to pay for it!" If it isn't worth paying for, why so quick to jump on it and "have to have it" just because it appeared to be free? And then to be so upset when it is determined to be an error on their web site and fight to still get it free instead of just dropping it and fighting to avoid the cancellation charge instead. No, people are going to INSIST on keeping it for free instead - even though it's not worth paying for. Oy.
> 
> ...


JLucPicard,

They made an offer on their website. I, along with others, took them up on that offer. While I don't believe the PP is worth $72/year I do believe it has a small amount of value. The offer didn't seem unbelievable to me...I assumed they were hoping people would try it for a year and stick after that.

When they discovered their "mistake" (I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt). They basically covered it up and then changed the terms and started charging people all the time denying despite screen shots, etc. that the offer was ever made.

You "refuse" to believe that there's no chance they're running a bait and switch scheme...yet their marketing department has about as low a reputation as you can find in this industry. They certainly haven't found a consumer law they aren't willing to break and be fined for. Hey, they still hold the record for breaking the Do Not Call rules (I'm surprised they don't tout that they're #1 in that category).

Even after being alerted many times to this "error" they haven't gone back and fixed the problem. They're still charging people for something they offered for free...when, in your mind, does it move from mistake to fraud? Why didn't they just cancel the orders by those that had signed up for the free offer?

I wasted my time during two phone calls and a couple of emails on this issue. I didn't bother to press it because, frankly, dealing with DirecTV is like dealing with some of the slime you find at a used car dealer. They have no clue when it comes to customer service and, it seems, don't care they're as bad as they are.

Even sadder than DirecTV are the people that would defend this type of corporate behavior.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

smitchell24 said:


> I just checked my bill too online, after signing up for the protection plan on 2/10, at zero cost for 12 months & I was not charged. I called DirecTV to verify & they show it too as free for 12 months.


Yeah, well I just got billed for the protection plan today, for $5.39....apparently their "billing system" & their customer service are independent, as they told me last week I was all set to NOT be billed!


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just called DirecTV & they told me they could offer me a $5.00 credit per month for 12 months & thus the protection plan would be .99 cents per.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

smitchell24 said:


> I just called DirecTV & they told me they could offer me a $5.00 credit per month for 12 months & thus the protection plan would be .99 cents per.


Heck, I could not even get them to admit that such a thing happened, just about called me a liar.:nono:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> ETA: Go ahead, Upstream, have at me!


:lol:

I have been told that I am repetitive. And that is probably true since about 800 of my 1200 posts have centered on the theme that DirecTV does not provide its customer service people with adequate systems, processes, and policies to enable them to properly serve the customers.

Normally, I would have continued this theme, commenting that even though errors happen, with proper systems and processes, DirecTV's CSRs would now know that there was a website glitch and they wouldn't be telling customers _that the offer never existed (her supervisor confirmed this) and gave the impression that she thought I was making the whole thing up._ I also would have normally commented that DirecTV should have had the policy in place weeks ago (when the website glitch was first reported to them) so that CSRs knew how to handle the situation (whether it was to give the customers the option of cancelling with no penalty, or giving the option of keeping the free price).

Normally, I would have responded to Ken, saying that this is probably more about incompetence or disinterest in customer satisfaction by DirecTV's management, and probably not an intentional bait-and-switch tactic.

Normally, I would have also responded to JLuc, reminding him that people might find something a good value at $0 per year, or even $24 per year, but not a good value at $72 per year.

*But instead, I will stop being repetitive, and I will adopt a FanBoy personna, and blame the customer:*

Come on people. Did you really think they were running a free, unadvertised promotion for the protection plan? Within an hour and a half of this thread starting, people were asking what's the catch.

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

When you signed up for the Protection Plan, did you bother to read the contract you were agreeing to? The contract clearly says you will be billed for the 2nd and consecutive months. The contract clearly says you have to pay a cancellation fee if you cancel.

Just pay the price that the contract says you owe, or pay the cancellation fee you agreed to, and stop whining and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Come on people. Did you really think they were running a free, unadvertised promotion for the protection plan? Within an hour and a half of this thread starting, people were asking what's the catch.
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> ...


But that's not the issue.

Many websites have price mistakes on them at one time or another. There are appropriate ways to respond. Stating that it never happened and that we're all imagining it, is not one of the appropriate ways. If they told me it was on the web and it was a mistake and apologized for the error, that would be one thing. But they're not doing that.

I called and they told me I was mistaken.

I sent an Email (there's no way to include the screenshot via D*'s Email contact on their website) and got a response this morning: The Email response said the same thing. Here's what it said:

*Thanks for writing. I reviewed your account and found that you didn't have the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN until you added it to your account on 02/13/08. There is no charge on the initial 30-Day No Claim Period. and we started charging you for the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN on its second month, on 03/13/08.

We normally bill you for the service you will receive next month. When you add service mid month, we only charge for the part of the month you used the new service. Your latest shows a partial charge that covers the new service starting on the day it was added until the end of the billing period, thus the $5.19 charge for the PROTECTION PLAN. Next month, you will see the full monthly charge for this service at $5.99/month.

We didn't have a 12-month free offer for the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN at the time you ordered this service.*

They continue to say that they DIDN'T have the offer, when we all know they did. I can excuse and forgive mistakes, but not blatant lying.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> This didn't happen to me, but for those who may have dealt with things like this in the past, how would DirecTV respond to an e-mail containing a link to post #211 - a post with information confirming from their own people that an error occured and their action for dealing with it? (Aside from those who are oblivious to DBSTalk and will just decide that someone made that up)
> 
> I know that .....snip..... even though it's not worth paying for. Oy.
> 
> ...





Ken S said:


> JLucPicard,
> 
> They made an offer on their website. I, along with others, took them up on that offer. While I don't believe the PP is worth $72/year I do believe it has a small amount of value. The offer didn't seem unbelievable to me...I assumed they were hoping people would try it for a year and stick after that.
> 
> ...


Please allow me to point out the important parts of my post, and explain them if necessary.

First paragraph was a legitimate question regarding a possible approach to a resolution that actually cites DirecTV as admitting a problem on their end. I'm still curious to know if this would in some way get them to recognize their error and take action to make something right - whether that be "honor" what was there when people signed up or allow them to cancel without cost.

Second paragraph was just basically what it states "allow me a chuckle".

The bolded parts of the third paragraph speak much more to people's comments about the way things are handled by their customer service "framework". Someone has realized that there was an error on their web site, and they have gotten calls/e-mails from customers who had signed up under that erroneous information. What I feel SHOULD happen is they contact those that signed up during the time their web site was wrong (the timing of which they should be able to nail down) and give those people the option of dropping the plan at no cost or honoring the parameters under which people signed up. I think this is all that other posters are looking for. What appears to be happening is (a) the fact that an error occurred and there SHOULD be a remedy for it is not getting communicated to the entire CSR community - along with whatever system "tweak" might be necessary for them to take care of it and (b) they are putting the onus on the customer to follow up and fight for the deal or whatever remedy is available to them. This appears to be a common theme with problems that come up. All of this is what went into the two bolded comments.

I feel this is wrong on DirecTV's part and alluded to that with my comments. I also, despite your best efforts, still refuse to believe that this was a calculated maneuver on DirecTV's part to generate some underhanded revenue (referring to the erroneous information on their web site for whatever period of time it was there - 18 hours?). And I think it takes a real tin-foil hat approach to make it seem that way. I think the way they are handling this completely sucks, quite frankly, because they should be able to deal with it in a much better way. But I defy you to point out where I am defending this behavior on DirecTV's part.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's getting so old now it's not even worth the $72 (to me at least). I've always operated on "principle" and holding people/entities accountable for their actions, but clearly we're talking to a wall here at DirecTV. 

CSR roulette, as some affectionately call it, is still alive and well in spite of some claiming it's going away. But I think it's different from calling until you get what you want. It's actually calling until you get someone intelligent and worthy of their job title of "CUSTOMER SERVICE rep" On the one end you have the "operators" who pick up the phone and have no clue what you're talking about and could care less about your business have practically called many of us liar. On the other end are those genuinely interested in helping the customers that go out of their way to research a problem and find out that, lo and behold, there was a website error that day and we're responsible to make it up to the customer.

Some of you have been lucky to find that latter. Then there are those of us who have been unlucky to find the former. 

I'm happy with the TV that DirecTV provides. As long as I don't have to deal with their "service" department. It's still better than Comcast which lacks in both departments.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I also, despite your best efforts, still refuse to believe that this was a calculated maneuver on DirecTV's part to generate some underhanded revenue


I agree. If anyone ever thought that a company as successful as D* was in such dire straights as to have to rip off a few hundred (thousand?) customers for 6 bucks a month you'd have to be crazy.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Many websites have price mistakes on them at one time or another. There are appropriate ways to respond. Stating that it never happened and that we're all imagining it, is not one of the appropriate ways. If they told me it was on the web and it was a mistake and apologized for the error, that would be one thing. But they're not doing that.
> 
> I called and they told me I was mistaken.
> 
> ...


Spartan --

The old Upstream would have agreed with you that DirecTV is handling this very poorly.

But the new Fanboy-Upstream has to defend DirecTV.

*This is really your fault.*

You should have realized that it was a website error when you signed up and agreed to a contract which had the real pricing. If you went to Best Buy's website and saw a $1600 television listed for $16.00, you would realize it was a typographical error, especially when they present you with the right price before you complete the transaction. It's the same thing here. DirecTV had a typographical error on their website, but you had the opportunity to see the correct pricing when you agreed to the Protection Plan contract.

The letter from DirecTV is correct. They didn't have a 12-month free offer. It was a typographical error. And you should have realized it, since the correct pricing is in the contract.

Instead of whining about what you agreed to in the contract, why don't you just pay the price or pay the $10 cancellation fee.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

DirecTV: We're not satisfied until you're not satisfied.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Come on Upstream, that's not productive either.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Spartan --
> 
> The old Upstream would have agreed with you that DirecTV is handling this very poorly.
> 
> ...


While it most likely was a mistake, I don't think we need to automatically assume that it was! They could have been run a Promo to provide the protection plan for free for 12 months with the likely hood people that signed up for it would continue to keep it for the monthly free!

And its NOT like it was a typo error in the sense that you describe where a TV went from $1,600 to $16.00. Clearly a 0 was missing & thus the discount was HUGE! But something that went from $5.99 to FREE?? That price difference is minimal & does NOT appear to have any #'s or letters in common, that would lead us believe in was a typo or in error!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

smitchell24 said:


> While it most likely was a mistake, I don't think we need to automatically assume that it was! They could have been run a Promo to provide the protection plan for free for 12 months with the likely hood people that signed up for it would continue to keep it for the monthly free!
> 
> And its NOT like it was a typo error in the sense that you describe where a TV went from $1,600 to $16.00. Clearly a 0 was missing & thus the discount was HUGE! But something that went from $5.99 to FREE?? That price difference is minimal & does NOT appear to have any #'s or letters in common, that would lead us believe in was a typo or in error!


He's being facetious.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> He's being facetious.


Wow...okay, thanks! Don't I feel like the idiot!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

tcusta -- I'm not really sure what we can provide on a message board which would be "productive" in this situation. The posts explaining what happened and posting of letters from various CSR reps isn't providing cross-the-board resolution.

But I'm actually convincing myself that the fanboy approach is the best option. The "promo" was obviously a website error. If you signed up and don't want the protection plan, you can cancel it for $10. Is it really worth all the hassle and wasted time to save $10?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Spartan --
> 
> The old Upstream would have agreed with you that DirecTV is handling this very poorly.
> 
> ...


Upstream,

You're absolutely correct. Just because someone's fingers slipped and "No charge for 12 months" appeared accidentally on the website is no reason for anyone to have trusted the DirecTV website and taken advantage of the offer.

After reading your post I broke down in tears at my hubris and will send a letter to DirecTV as soon as I can find the correct words to sincerely express my regrets. I only pray they'll accept my apology and allow me to remain a customer.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I feel your pain Upstream, I'm right there with you on this crap. Hell, I started it all! But sarcastically stating that you're going to become a fanboy ain't gonna do any good either.

You make a good point that there's really not much productive left to say on the subject one way or another. Until DirecTV owns up and PMs everyone on this forum that fell victim to their glitch it's all moot... and I'm not holding my breath for that either. 

Suffice it to say that DirecTV just created a whole lot of bad blood among a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure a lot more who don't participate here. I'm sure there's a way for them to pull a list of people who signed up on that day in that window but they won't.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Come on Upstream, that's not productive either.


tcusta,

There's nothing productive to be done here. So...might as well have a little fun...I'm guessing that was JLucPicard's goal too.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> tcusta,
> 
> There's nothing productive to be done here. So...might as well have a little fun...I'm guessing that was JLucPicard's goal too.


I know but I'm just frustrated as hell at the utter incompetence and lack of corporate responsibility.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not being facetious as much as I am just presenting a different side of the argument than I previously would have (since I've been told that I repetitively bash DirecTV's customer relationship management).


And Smitchell, you are correct that this might be a less obvious error than the Best Buy example I provided. But the correct pricing was still in the contract.

And DirecTV may decide to honor the erroneous price, or allow people to cancel without penalty. And that may happen in time.

But if you really don't want to pay for the Protection Plan, then cancelling for $10 is the easiest and most straightforward solution.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I know but I'm just frustrated as hell at the utter incompetence and lack of corporate responsibility.


OK Tcusta, I'm done.

I get the frustration. And I get that it has nothing to do with the $10 cancellation fee (or even the $72 for the Protection Plan).

It has to do with how a company treats it's customers.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> ...Suffice it to say that DirecTV just created a whole lot of bad blood among a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure a lot more who don't participate here. ...


I am not too sure. For those who don't participate in the forums they are likely not the "victims" and I for one are not that upset. I knew at the time it looked like a website mistake, I said it then, but I was ready to sign on to the plan anyway so took the chance, and failed. But DirecTV did agree to give me some credit for the trouble.

To be consumed by this event is to be consumed by many other events by every other company, organization or individual on the daily basis, the question one needs to ask is if it is worth all the mental aggrevation?

Not that DirecTV is not doing anything at all. They are gradually making the mend, not as upfront as some folks like, but still they must first confirm such thing did indeed occur, and for a large company sometimes it is not so apparent.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I am not too sure. For those who don't participate in the forums they are likely not the "victims" and I for one are not that upset. I knew at the time it looked like a website mistake, I said it then, but I was ready to sign on to the plan anyway so took the chance, and failed. But DirecTV did agree to give me some credit for the trouble.
> 
> To be consumed by this event is to be consumed by many other events by every other company, organization or individual on the daily basis, the question one needs to ask is if it is worth all the mental aggrevation?
> 
> Not that DirecTV is not doing anything at all. They are gradually making the mend, not as upfront as some folks like, but still they must first confirm such thing did indeed occur, and for a large company sometimes it is not so apparent.


There were a lot of people on this thread that signed up for it before seeing the thread (myself included) so I'm guessing that a lot of people signed up for it outside of this forum.

It's not consuming me anymore and I think at this point most people have written it off as a loss.

DirecTV is NOT making amends with most people on here, as is well documented throughout. They are denying the existence of the error and practically calling us liars. That's not exactly making amends.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> You should have realized that it was a website error when you signed up and agreed to a contract which had the real pricing. If you went to Best Buy's website and saw a $1600 television listed for $16.00, you would realize it was a typographical error, especially when they present you with the right price before you complete the transaction. It's the same thing here. DirecTV had a typographical error on their website, but you had the opportunity to see the correct pricing when you agreed to the Protection Plan contract.


1. I never saw an actual price when I clicked the link to add the protection plan.
2. I never assumed it was an error on the website. I thought it was possible, but I also thought it was a way for them to increase the number of protection plans assuming a large portion of those that signed up would continue after the first year.
3. Your television scenario is ludicrous. This wasn't a savings of $1584, it was a savings of $72. I've purchased 2 things in the last year via the web that turned out to be pricing errors. In one instance, they honored their mistake and gave the product at that price. In the other, the apologized for the error/confusion, personally contacted me and gave me a $10 voucher. D* just chooses to pretend it never happened.



Upstream said:


> Instead of whining about what you agreed to in the contract, why don't you just pay the price or pay the $10 cancellation fee.


Unlike most of your posts over the last several months, I fail to see where I'm whining. Maybe that's just what you assume since it's a position you're so familiar with. I will either pay the price or cancel. That's not in the discussion. I don't care about the money, I was thinking about signing up for the protection plan anyway. What's in the discussion is D*'s inability to admit they had an error on their website. Do you know of any other web site that has done that? I don't.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I think Upstream was just trying to have some fun with you guys.

But have you folks even been reading? From the last email DirecTV sent, they have already admitted the mistake in that 18-hour window, and decided to give a credit to solve the issue.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I think Upstream was just trying to have some fun with you guys.
> 
> But have you folks even been reading? From the last email DirecTV sent, they have already admitted the mistake in that 18-hour window, and decided to give a credit to solve the issue.


Um, yeah, for that one guy. There have been a few posts AFTER that guy's post where people have gotten the "I know nuttin'" line.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Um, yeah, for that one guy. There have been a few posts AFTER that guy's post where people have gotten the "I know nuttin'" line.


Why not send a copy of that email to DirecTV? Like I said DirecTV is a large corporation, a bureaucracy, not everyone will know what everyone else know for a while. When I called a week ago the lady talked to her supervisor after not believing what I told her, came back said yes there was such thing and gave me the credit. It takes time for information to trickle down.

Talk to them two weeks from now you might have a much better luck, let other folks do the work for you, no aggravation, not even time wasted.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with jacmyoung.

I worked in a rather large corporation doing programming behind a recordkeeping system that was accessed by CSRs in carrying out their duties. Sometimes we would have problems arise that couldn't be immediately identified and some of the information garnered from the CSRs interactions with customers helped us to nail down where the problem was, and we could then fix it. It did take some time to get the word out to the CSR group about what the problem was, etc. I can see this situation being at that point with DirecTV - this stuff is usually not immediate.

Now, having said that, taking it to the next step, we also identified what effect the problem had on those people affected, and where necessary, contacted them about a resolution that met their needs. I would like to see DirecTV take this to that next step, but they may not be at that point yet, or that may not be what they see as a next step - time will tell.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been emailing with them about this and this morning faxed them my screenshot. Time will tell.

Now I looked on my account and it has *"Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly*" under the $5.99 charge for the protection Plan. WTH is that?


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, now DirecTV is telling me that it will cost $79.00 if I want to cancel the Protection Plan that I thought I was originally sighning up for free for 12 months! May need to kindly speak to a Supervisor.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

JLP,

You either make customer service a priority or you don't. They have known about the problem for over three weeks and have had at least two weeks since the first calls/emails on the issue. We're not talking about some obscure bug. It was a standard type of mistake that any company that sells on a website should know how to deal with it. I doubt it's the first time this type of thing has happened knowing how sloppy they are on other aspects of printed/electronic media.

DirecTV chooses to treat customer as fungible items. They've grown on the idea that they'll just spend the money to replace unhappy customers with new ones rather than any focus on keeping the existing base. Poor customer service is the norm in their industry and is obviously a part of the DirecTV corporate culture.

To think they are actually working on a "next step" is almost laughable. Perhaps they're going to call a special meeting of their board of directors to go over their options?

I'm always amazed at how people will continue to give a company like this the benefit of the doubt no matter how many federal, state and private lawsuits and complaints are brought against them. I guess their supporters are the proudest trophies for their marketing group.



JLucPicard said:


> I agree with jacmyoung.
> 
> I worked in a rather large corporation doing programming behind a recordkeeping system that was accessed by CSRs in carrying out their duties. Sometimes we would have problems arise that couldn't be immediately identified and some of the information garnered from the CSRs interactions with customers helped us to nail down where the problem was, and we could then fix it. It did take some time to get the word out to the CSR group about what the problem was, etc. I can see this situation being at that point with DirecTV - this stuff is usually not immediate.
> 
> Now, having said that, taking it to the next step, we also identified what effect the problem had on those people affected, and where necessary, contacted them about a resolution that met their needs. I would like to see DirecTV take this to that next step, but they may not be at that point yet, or that may not be what they see as a next step - time will tell.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Ken S said:


> I'm always amazed at how people will continue to give a company like this the benefit of the doubt *no matter how many federal, state and private lawsuits and complaints are brought against them.* I guess their supporters are the proudest trophies for their marketing group.


I will certainly admit to ignorance, but I have no idea what you're talking about. Could you (briefly) explain?

And am I a "trophy to their marketing group" because I don't subscribe to the notion that they are sitting there dreaming up ways to intentionally screw people? Maybe the above requested explanation would make that clearer to me.

And lest anybody misunderstand me, I do NOT agree with the way this thing is playing out - I think they should handle it much differently. But pardon me for not ascribing evil, underhanded motives to them for what they actually are (or aren't, as the case may be) doing about it. I just think they're botching it badly.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't want to rub salt in your wounds or add fuel to the fire. I did sign up for the so called free Directv Protection Plan and the charge was showing on my account until today as $0.00 per month. 

I called customer service about the charge and talked politely and offered the email that Directv sent to me with the cost of $0.00 per month. The CSR put me on hold and said she would check the website and told me that the site is showing $5.99 per month. She then said that she could give me a credit of $5.99 per month to offset the protection plan cost. I was on the telephone for a total time of 8 minutes start to finish. I had all my copies ready to be emailed to her for proof.

I did make a suggestion that Directv should offer a free period of the Protection Plan to subscribers as it would help get additional revenue because once the trial period is over most people would just keep it once they got it.

I never threathen to cancel the service and let the CSR know that I would carry the service either way as I feel it is a good value if a service call is required.

Ed


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You keep posting words like evil, underhanded motives...not I.

Here's a few links for you to read if you really want to know about DirecTV's consumer legal issues of the recent past. There are many more examples available. For a company you claim doesn't seek to "intentionally screw people (your words again) they seem to find themselves being sued and settling for doing just that.

I didn't include the latest receiver leasing lawsuit in the list.

1. http://www.oag.state.tx.us/oagnews/release.php?id=1344

2. http://www.wvago.gov/press.cfm?ID=356&fx=more

3. http://www.ct.gov/ag/cwp/view.asp?A=1773&Q=282688

4. http://ago.mo.gov/newsreleases/2006/102606.htm

5. http://ago.mo.gov/newsreleases/1998/012198.htm

6. http://www.directvrebatesettlement.com/faq.php3#Q1

7. http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2005/12/directv.shtm


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

eandras said:


> I don't want to rub salt in your wounds or add fuel to the fire. I did sign up for the so called free Directv Protection Plan and the charge was showing on my account until today as $0.00 per month.
> 
> I called customer service about the charge and talked politely and offered the email that Directv sent to me with the cost of $0.00 per month. The CSR put me on hold and said she would check the website and told me that the site is showing $5.99 per month. She then said that she could give me a credit of $5.99 per month to offset the protection plan cost. I was on the telephone for a total time of 8 minutes start to finish. I had all my copies ready to be emailed to her for proof.
> 
> ...


Ed,

I hope it works out for you. I was told the same thing when I initially called. Unfortunately, they changed their mind and started to charge me anyway and denied even making the initial promise. 
I'm sure there are honorable people working at DirecTV...hopefully you got one.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Ed,
> 
> I hope it works out for you. I was told the same thing when I initially called. Unfortunately, they changed their mind and started to charge me anyway and denied even making the initial promise.
> I'm sure there are honorable people working at DirecTV...hopefully you got one.


Just to add in addition to getting her id and name I requested that she read back the notes and to send me an email to confirm our conversation. I asked that she send the email while I was on the telephone. I chatted with her and the email showed up as well as the 12 month credit on my online account. It will be a bit hard for them to reneg at this point.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

eandras said:


> I called customer service about the charge and talked politely and offered the email that Directv sent to me with the cost of $0.00 per month. The CSR put me on hold and said she would check the website and told me that the site is showing $5.99 per month. She then said that she could give me a credit of $5.99 per month to offset the protection plan cost. I was on the telephone for a total time of 8 minutes start to finish. I had all my copies ready to be emailed to her for proof.


I tried that too, but was told she couldn't accept Emails. I asked her to log onto dbstalk.com and see the thread and screenshots, but she told me the only website they can visit on their computer system is directv.com
She suggested I email via the contact Email on the site, but as I mentioned, I couldn't find a way to include the screenshot.

I wasn't even looking for it free for a year. An apology and the ability to remove it without cost would have probably been fine. They won't even give that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I tried that too, but was told she couldn't accept Emails. I asked her to log onto dbstalk.com and see the thread and screenshots, but she told me the only website they can visit on their computer system is directv.com
> She suggested I email via the contact Email on the site, but as I mentioned, I couldn't find a way to include the screenshot.
> 
> I wasn't even looking for it free for a year. An apology and the ability to remove it without cost would have probably been fine. They won't even give that.


Well, I just got done speaking with a CSR (who called my house today and talked to my wife while I was flying). I received an apology for the mistake. I upgraded to HD back in October and I'm currently receiving a bunch of credits. As a result, they can not give me anymore. I'm fine with that. At least they addressed the issue.

I'm going to keep the protection plan anyway. In my 8 years with D*, I've never needed the protection plan, but Murphy's Law seems to tell me that if I drop it now, all my equipment will fail within the next month. D*'s going to make a few extra bucks off of me due to their website error, but them's the breaks.

Hopefully they'll spread the word amongst all the CSR's and when people call in about the issue, they'll at least admit to the mistake and try to make it right with people.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Confirmation: DIRECTV® Service Credit 

Acct # ********
This email confirms that a credit of $71.88 has been applied to your DIRECTV account. 

We recommend that you keep a copy of this e-mail for your records. 


I sent an email after the charge appeared and they emailed an 800 number and a pin number to call for help. They honored their mistake. I don't know why there isn't a memo sent to all csr's about this.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I tried that too, but was told she couldn't accept Emails. I asked her to log onto dbstalk.com and see the thread and screenshots, but she told me the only website they can visit on their computer system is directv.com
> .


interesting...i wonder how incogneato and other reps post on the internet from work then and give us their internal memos


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> You keep posting words like evil, underhanded motives...not I.
> 
> Here's a few links for you to read if you really want to know about DirecTV's consumer legal issues of the recent past. There are many more examples available. For a company you claim doesn't seek to "intentionally screw people (your words again) they seem to find themselves being sued and settling for doing just that.
> 
> ...


Awesome post Ken S. Lots of good information there. It seems pretty clear that DirecTV does what it wants, when it wants, to maximize profits and hope they don't get called on it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

newsposter said:


> interesting...i wonder how incogneato and other reps post on the internet from work then and give us their internal memos


Where has this been happening?? I must have missed something.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

elbelcho,

I consider it sad that they choose to operate in this fashion. They're certainly not alone though.



elbelcho said:


> Awesome post Ken S. Lots of good information there. It seems pretty clear that DirecTV does what it wants, when it wants, to maximize profits and hope they don't get called on it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Where has this been happening?? I must have missed something.


i'm not gonna search but over on TCF we've seen snippets of edited internal memos

edit, i take it back!

here you go

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6064445#post6064445

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1493599&postcount=15


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

newsposter said:


> i'm not gonna search but over on TCF we've seen snippets of edited internal memos
> 
> edit, i take it back!
> 
> ...


WOW. WOW. Thanks for the links.

Didn't mean to doubt you, I really just didn't think anyone would be so brazenly stupid to post internal company memos without said company's permission.

:nono2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> interesting...i wonder how incogneato and other reps post on the internet from work then and give us their internal memos


It's possible that different CSR levels have different internet access abilities.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Thought I would follow-up on this issue:

This evening I received a call from Kathy G. of DirecTV's customer support group. She told me she had seen my email and the screenshot and did some research into the matter. She admitted the offer had been made and that the situation was handled poorly. She also apologized.

It wouldn't be right of me to criticize DirecTV when they do things wrong if I didn't post about positive experiences as well, so...

Rather than paraphrase, here's the text from her email after we spoke. I had told her it wasn't necessary to give me the credit and left it up to her. The credit and protection plan have been entered on to my account.
----
Dear Mr. S...,

Thank you for speaking to me this evening regarding the Protection Plan offer and any poor customer service you received over this issue. I do apologize on behalf of DIRECTV for this poor experience and hope I have explained that we do take that seriously. I appreciate the feedback you shared on that experience so that we can improve in this area. 

I realize you were reluctant to reinstate the Protection Plan over a concern that your commitment to DIRECTV would be extended, and left it up to me at the end. I do want to go ahead and honor the offer that you found on the website, even though research indicates it was an mistake that was corrected. I have added the Protection Plan back to your account and have issued a one time credit of $76.00 to cover that cost for you for the full year. It is a great benefit, especially with the more advanced receivers you do have. I will include information about the coverage you can expect with the Protection Plan below. You will see the charges posting monthly on your bill, but rest assured that the credit I applied ahead of time today will more than cover what is coming. After the 12 months is up, you may wish to continue the charge for Protection Plan or give us a call or email to cancel it then. Any cancellation prior to the year's worth can cause a $10.00 cancellation fee to appear. 

Moving forward, I plan to personally monitor your account now for any cancellation fee of $10.00 that generated from the recent cancellation of your Protection Plan on March 06, 2008. Just to be sure no further cost is applied in error for Protection Plan dispute, I will issue another $10.00 credit IF that fee occurs. The reinstatement of the Plan today, March 15, 2008, may take care of that situation, however. 

Here is some information about the Protection Plan benefits:

For a low monthly fee, you protect your DIRECTV System with the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN, which offers professional technical services including: 

- Free technical troubleshooting, 24 hours a day, seven days a week 
- Coverage of wiring, satellite antenna, connections/switches, and more 
- Power surge-related repairs 
- Dish realignments 
- Service calls from a trained technician if we can’t fix the problem over the phone. 
- Replacement of defective equipment including remotes and receivers (if problem cannot be resolved over the phone) 

Please visit our web site at directv.com/protection for more information on the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN. 

Thanks again for speaking with me, Mr. S...., and allowing me the opportunity to resolve this problem.

Sincerely,


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Figures, the same day you get yours I get told they are not going to honor it. Hard to believe they haven't come up with a way to deal with this that treats everybody the same, one way or the other.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Probably need to contact Kathy G directly, I guess...


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

I have emailed and called like crazy. Apparently they think I'm crazy or something. They claim it never existed.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

jessshaun said:


> I have emailed and called like crazy. Apparently they think I'm crazy or something. They claim it never existed.


screenname [moderator redacted] on this forum has told me they are an employee and can help people with this....however i wasnt able to confirm they are an employee and since my problem is resolved the point is moot for me.

Moderator edit: Let us not share the DIRECTV members here to the rest of the public. If they choose to try and help, let us keep such anonymous. Thanks, Tom


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I tried several e-mails and kept getting the same canned response that it did not exist, I gave up then I got the contract in the mail and it showed a $0000.00 cost per month, called and talked to a lady in retention I got 3 months of free Starz and Showtime, I think just to go away and quit bothering them.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I faxed a copy of the screen shot in and even after that is when they turned me down. I copied the email Ken S posted and sent that back in my email and they finally gave me the protection plan. I guess if you are persistent enough. LOL


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> screenname XXXXXX on this forum has told me they are an employee and can help people with this....however i wasnt able to confirm they are an employee and since my problem is resolved the point is moot for me.


Whether she told you this or not, I seriously doubt she would like you announcing it to all so that she can get flooded with PM's with every customer complaint.

I think you should edit your post.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Moderator edit: Let us not share the DIRECTV members here to the rest of the public. If they choose to try and help, let us keep such anonymous. Thanks, Tom


for the record, she never told me to keep it quiet and earl never responded (to this day) to my PM asking to legitimize her affiliation so i thought maybe it was a scam to get info from me...you never can be too careful these days. Just trying to protect the forum at large, as well as myself, absent confirmation of legitimacy.

paranoidly yours,

news


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

BKC said:


> I faxed a copy of the screen shot in and even after that is when they turned me down. I copied the email Ken S posted and sent that back in my email and they finally gave me the protection plan. I guess if you are persistent enough. LOL


I need to contact DirecTV about this issue.
I'd like to see the email from Ken S, but I am having trouble locating it.
Can someone help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Nine posts up there ^


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BKC said:


> Nine posts up there ^


I think he's probably referring to the Email that was sent, not received.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

oops!

I copied the one up there showing them that some were getting it honored, worked for me.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

BKC said:


> oops!
> 
> I copied the one up there showing them that some were getting it honored, worked for me.


Well, if that one works too, I'll give it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

as a followup, I sent directv an email with a copy and paste of the reply that Ken S received and posted above. They called me within a day and acknowledged the mistake on their website and offered to either let me cancel the plan and waive the $10 cancellation fee or give me 3 months of the protection plan for free ($18 credit). I am genuinely interested in the plan so I took the 3 month credit. Better than nothing!


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone (especially Ken S for your letter).
I was only asking to be credited back for the charges I have received and to waive the cancellation fee, but I received this email back:
-------------------------------------
Dear "griz",

Thanks for writing. I apologize for the misunderstanding about the cost for the Protection Plan. I have added a programming discount to your account to offset the cost of the Protection Plan. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" under My Billing Summary. If you decide that you still want us to remove the Protection Plan, please let us know.

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,
---------------------------------

It appears they have added a $10/month x 12month credit to my account.
I wasn't really interested in the Protection Plan (except for the temporary "free" trial  ), but since this credit is more than the charge, I'll go ahead and leave it on my account.

Thanks to everyone before me, they probably finally realize the problem that was created and are now rectifying the situations.

DirecTV did right on my account. Actually, this is a better deal than the original "free" Protection Program.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Griz,

Glad I could help. It's still amusing to me that no two people seem to get the same response (positive or negative) on this issue. Ahh well, at least some of the folks there are trying.

Anyway, glad I could be of help.


----------



## bruceko (Dec 14, 2006)

I actually received a contract from Directv that states the contract price as $000000.00
Surprise, I am being billed $5.99 per month.
Thus far I have made 3 calls to customer service and 3 emails.
The service reps are either dumb or playing dumb and denying that it was ever offered as 0 even after sending them a copy of the contract.
I have been a directv customer from the beginning.
I am about ready to tell them to shove it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

well they did my 10 bucks off last month but this month didnt ( checked online) then wrote to them and they said it wont appear necessarily every month, but some months ill get 2 credits ...but i'll get them all

um oooh kay


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I have to contact them yet again - since they never answered after it was escalated last month. Of course, I'm still getting billed for it.


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, I have been passing e-mails back and forth with DIRECTV on this and they still claim it didn't exist even though I have explained it to them. I just sent them the copy of Ken's post so I will see what happens. I think it is more principal than cost now but it seems like someone could get this resolved for everyone.


----------



## bruceko (Dec 14, 2006)

Once it gets escalated and they have proof of your contract they don't know what to do.
They just put their heads in the sand a pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it may be time to let this go. D* messed up, they ain't gonna fix it (for most), and we're all PO'ed about it. My $0.02.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree. They are all playing stupid. I've tried and tried and tried. It wasn't doing any good.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

It took DirecTV a couple of hours to respond that there is a $10 cancellation fee. I should have known that this was too good to be true. I guess that's why I screen printed the web pages when I signed up.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

ok today checked online and the 10 was applied, i guess it will appear 'after' they mail my bill out and i can just deduct it each time


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I got a call last night (8:30 p.m. Chicago time on a Sunday) that DirecTV reviewed my request and decided to apply a $5.99 credit each month for the next 12 months. I'd call that an excellent result.


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well after several e-mails and sending a copy of the letter Ken received twice, no luck sorry for your misunderstanding. I'm not sure what I misunderstood along with the rest of you but I guess I will give it up. I would like to file a complaint, just not sure who with. The BBB, Texas Attorney General, FTC? I just don't get when you show them they admitted to the offer I still get "it didn't exhist".

B Brewer


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

brewman63 said:


> Well after several e-mails and sending a copy of the letter Ken received twice, no luck sorry for your misunderstanding. I'm not sure what I misunderstood along with the rest of you but I guess I will give it up. I would like to file a complaint, just not sure who with. The BBB, Texas Attorney General, FTC? I just don't get when you show them they admitted to the offer I still get "it didn't exhist".
> 
> B Brewer


Brewman -- don't waste your time with the BBB. If you want to file a formal complaint, either complain to your state attorney general or the FTC (or both). But make sure you have your facts in order. And make sure you identify your damages, which is probably either $72 if DirecTV requires you to keep the protection plan for 1 year, or the $10 cancellation fee.

If they allowed you to cancel without penalty, then you really have no complaint, since they essentially had an error on their website, and you are back where you started with no financial loss.


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

I will now say the issue has been taken care of. Thanks to everyone for the help and input. I am a happy Directv customer again.

B Brewer


----------



## JoeS (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered D* on 3.12.08... I recall vividly DECLINING the Protection Plan. Now its on my bill for $5.99 plus $0.50 tax. Bill number one showed the PP for $0.00. Bill number 2 has it for the $6.49 noted above. Should/Can I just click 'remove' online to the account without penalty? Or should I give them a call and perhaps get some money back (is it worth the hassle?)? 
My apologies if this was covered in the previous 12 pages of this thread but after reading 2 I just decided to post and hope for the best.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

JoeS said:


> I ordered D* on 3.12.08... I recall vividly DECLINING the Protection Plan. Now its on my bill for $5.99 plus $0.50 tax. Bill number one showed the PP for $0.00. Bill number 2 has it for the $6.49 noted above. Should/Can I just click 'remove' online to the account without penalty? Or should I give them a call and perhaps get some money back (is it worth the hassle?)?
> My apologies if this was covered in the previous 12 pages of this thread but after reading 2 I just decided to post and hope for the best.


You will probably need to call and explain what happened to get it removed from your account because if you add the protection plan you have to keep it 12 months.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

JoeS said:


> Should/Can I just click 'remove' online to the account without penalty? Or should I give them a call and perhaps get some money back (is it worth the hassle?)?


BMoreRavens is right. There is a $10 early cancellation fee on the Protection Plan, so i would call to make sure to avoid that, and while you're at it, you might as well get your $6.49 back, too.


----------

